# The 20-30 something Wtter Club



## Peach

Hi :hi:Guys

Well I thought as everywhere else had a motivational team it was only fair that we had one of our own! :thumbup:

This is a place for all us girls or guys to share all there motivational energy, and help each other through this tough time we all have of wtt! There are no rules, this is just one centre point for us to talk, shout, scream and laugh together and get to know each other better:coffee:! I hope you all would like to join me in;

*The wtter Club​*


A little about me,

I am Rachel 25 and Engaged to Dan, WTT until 01/01/2011.

P.S Thank you to ~I Need A User Name, :mamafy: for help with the name :rofl:

Link for sig https://www.glittergraphictext.com/...size=100&color=#FF00FF&color2=#FFFF00&angle=0


----------



## PnutProtector

:dance: a club for wtters! :rofl: 

I'm Amanda and I'm engaged to Paul and we're getting married May 1, 2010. 
NTNP in May 2010, and TTC in Jul/Aug 2010


----------



## PnutProtector

:dance: a club for wtters! :rofl: 

I'm Amanda and I'm engaged to Paul and we're getting married May 1, 2010. 
NTNP in May 2010, and TTC in Jul/Aug 2010


----------



## needausername

thanks for the credit!

I'm Mel, I am currently single since I dumped my useless turd of an ex in June.

Currently looking for mr right to fertilise my eggs


----------



## PnutProtector

oops.... why did it post twice??


----------



## Peach

Yayyyyyy :happydance: 

People that want to join me (acts like she didnt know you would already pomsl)


----------



## PnutProtector

:rofl:


----------



## needausername

whaaaaaa? I never talked to you before!! POMSL


----------



## MrsRoughton

hi i am claire and i am with Richard and we have a little girl Holly(16months) and although officially i am ttc. am still waiting form my periods to come back after having the implant out so am kinda waiting


----------



## needausername

well......maybe you are wtt to try for number 3?


----------



## Peach

Hi Clair, Nice to meet you, Wellcome to wtters


----------



## PnutProtector

hi mel and claire :hi:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hello! I'm Jenny (26) and I've been married to Andy (29) for two years! We are officially TTC in January 2010. :thumbup:


----------



## Peach

Hello Jenny,

Welcome :hi: Thank you for joining us! Not long wait for you! I bet you are well excited


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: hey jenny!! not much longer for you! :happydance:


----------



## needausername

hi jenny, welcome to the club.


----------



## Peach

What are you guys doing to help with wttering


----------



## needausername

having some random fun mostly. Waiting for mr right too so I could be a wtter for quite a while


----------



## LadyofRohan

PnutProtector said:


> :hi: hey jenny!! not much longer for you! :happydance:

Yeah, I guess I'm on a short-term membership :winkwink:


----------



## Peach

Well me I tend to bugg oh all the time for an earlier date to start ttc, look at baby clothes for friends, well anything infact to do with babys! :rofl:

We are looking for our own place atm as we are living with the in laws and that can be hard work!


----------



## needausername

yikes! living with the inlaws! now that is contraception at its best!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello, I'm PeanutBean and I'm 30 and married for 3 years. I have a little boy, Byron, who is 10 and a half months old and we plan to start trying for number 2 in June/July 2010.


----------



## Peach

I know they keep walking in our room and everythin! Grrrrr


----------



## Peach

PeanutBean said:


> Hello, I'm PeanutBean and I'm 30 and married for 3 years. I have a little boy, Byron, who is 10 and a half months old and we plan to start trying for number 2 in June/July 2010.

:hi: PeanutBean! Welcome to wtters


----------



## pinklizzy

Yay Twinks, what a great idea!
I'm Liz, been with OH for 3 years. No set date for TTC yet but we've just bought our own place so hopefully won't have to wait much longer :happydance:


----------



## pinklizzy

Also, being a complete numpty, how do I get the graphic thingamabob in my sig? :blush:


----------



## Peach

Go to user CP and then edit sig like you normaly do then past this

[ IMG]https://img902.mytextgraphics.com/glittergraphictext/2009/10/14/4ba25aba4b3b3af80f9f54a20ec196bc.gif[/IMG]

Just remamber to delet the pace after [ 

Welcome to The wtter club hunni nice to see you here! Well done on the move how did it go


----------



## pinklizzy

Thanks for that hun! The move is going ok, we're still living between the two places! Luckily it's only a 5 min walk. We're decorating the new place before moving the rest of the stuff in as well as working.:wacko: Spent three hours painting this evening. Hope to be in fully by next weekend :happydance:


----------



## Peach

Yayyy it worked :happydance:

I am glad the move is going well, make sure you dont get high of the paint fumes though! One step closer to TTC too! :happydance:

I really cant wait to have my own place!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Awesome club, count me in :D

My names Danielle, im 20 years old. Been with my OH for 4 months today :happydance: we're waiting until either 2011/2012 as we're thinking of getting a flat sorted before we do all of the baby stuff which i cant wait for :D


----------



## thompsonic

Ooh good idea :thumbup: 
I'm Elly, I'm 15 and hopefully I start TTC in 2015, provided my darling OH hasn't got sick of me by then!


----------



## Peach

Hi Dan (can I call you Dan)

Welcome to the club! I am really happy people are joining this! 

Congrats on 4 months today looks like your here for a lil while like me! Its hard work looking for somewhere atm eh! DF and I are really struggling to find something :cry:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Hellooo! :hi:
I'm Sophie, 18 (hense why I'm WTT!) been with my OH for over 2 years and I don't have a TTC date set cos I haven't even told him I'm feeling broody! :dohh:


----------



## Peach

Hello Elly

2015 WoW long wait but by god it will be worth it!


----------



## Peach

xsophiexleax said:


> Hellooo! :hi:
> I'm Sophie, 18 (hense why I'm WTT!) been with my OH for over 2 years and I don't have a TTC date set cos I haven't even told him I'm feeling broody! :dohh:


Hello Hun! 

:rofl: telling him would be a good place to start :rofl: makes you one step closer


----------



## Pinkgirl

I better make myself home here too, been for for over a year and have nearly 2 years to wait!! lol
Me and OH have decided to get married first so waiting till after the wedding. Also tempted to wait and save money so that i could work part time! if only!
xx


----------



## xsophiexleax

Twinks said:


> xsophiexleax said:
> 
> 
> Hellooo! :hi:
> I'm Sophie, 18 (hense why I'm WTT!) been with my OH for over 2 years and I don't have a TTC date set cos I haven't even told him I'm feeling broody! :dohh:
> 
> 
> Hello Hun!
> 
> :rofl: telling him would be a good place to start :rofl: makes you one step closerClick to expand...

Haha I know but I know it would freak him out telling him.. so that's why I'm on here! All this madness has to come out somewhere :thumbup:


----------



## Peach

Hi Pinkgirl welcom, I hope you enjoy your stay here, Have you started any wedding plans yet

:rofl:Sophie Thank god for bnb eh

xx


----------



## morri

ha In the groups there also a WTT group but I dont know how its going xD


----------



## needausername

welcome to all the new additions!


----------



## mommyB

Hi! My name is Kristen (26) and my husband's name is Gino (32), we will be married for a year on January 27th 2010. And we also plan to start TTC in January 2010. Not much longer...:)


----------



## Daisy Delayne

Hi. I'm Daisy and I'm 28 years old. My boyfriend and I have been together for four years, living together for about a year and we're going to be TTC somewhere between June and October of 2010 (I'm working on it ;)) We need to pay off some of our debts and build at least a small 'emergency' fund. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Summerbee

Hiya :flower: am currently married to Nathan and WTT for #1. Everything sorted for us really, just trying to put a bit of money back, and *hopefully* I'll get a job. Also wanting to get bipolar under grips before TTC... think our target is a good time to aim for this stuff!


----------



## lovehearts

hiya, im lovehearts :D I am wtt until May 2010. Im 22 and oh is 23. We have been together 4 years tomorrow (ahhhhh :rofl: ) 

xxx


----------



## lil_angel

Hi...im lil_angel, 21 and oh is 25....wtt till Dec this year...so not long to go now :happydance:

How Exciting!!!!

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs Poppy

Hiya, I'm Sarah (27) and married to Peter. We are waiting till October 2011 which seems ages away!


----------



## PnutProtector

Yay!! We've got lots of wtter buddies now! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach

Wow hello and welcome to the club new beez. 

What a long boring day at work I am having. Thinking of giving myself a foot soak this evenin. two hours and twenty minutes until home time. yes i have already started the count down.


----------



## Peach

Wow hello and welcome to the club new beez. 

What a long boring day at work I am having. Thinking of giving myself a foot soak this evenin. two hours and twenty minutes until home time. yes i have already started the count down.


----------



## lovehearts

lol i start the countdown from half 8 in the morning when i start!!! i finish in 1hr and 40 mins!! too long!!

the weather has really made me miserable today :( 

xxx


----------



## nicnak

Yay!! A club that i fit right into :)

i'm nicola, (28) married to david (34) and have a little girl called Alanna (16 months) we are wtt #2 in dec 09. not long to go. we wtt for 4 years for Alanna then took 12 months ttc, so i know what a long wait it feels like for some of you girls.


----------



## Peach

Hello Nicola and welcome :hi: I hope you enjoy your stay here!

Lovehearts I know what you mean about the weather we have had a white sky here all day long and its really starting to get cold now:cry:

I have been having one of them days today that all I was doing was sitting at my desk day dreaming about babys, thinking about what s/he would look like what s/he would smell like, sound like, ya'know! The sound of the phone rinning :telephone: every 5 minutes brought me back to reality!:cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

Last night I had a bit of a naughty dream about DH and we decided to do it without a condom. But then we were interrupted and by the time DH came back to me I'd thought through it all with awake logic instead of dream logic and so we didn't do anything. Stupid reality interfering with dreams.


----------



## Strawberries

Hi all :flower: I'm Emma and I'm 17. OH and I are WTT until Aug 2014.. seems so long away:nope:


----------



## Peach

Ah peanut Dont you just hate them dreams they start of lovely and then you end up waking up thinking god dam reality interfering with dreams or you wake up before the end and never really know what happens Grrrrrrr


----------



## Peach

Strawberries said:


> Hi all :flower: I'm Emma and I'm 17. OH and I are WTT until Aug 2014.. seems so long away:nope:

Welcome Emma, :hi:

Thank you for joining us! xxx


----------



## PnutProtector

we're gathering quite a following Twinks!


----------



## jillypoop

Hey :)

I'm Jill, I'm 20, been with OH (21 next week!) nearly 3 years, on bnb for about a year but a bit of a lurker...

Will be TTC sometime next year but not sure when, OH keeps changing his mind!! Was going to be august, then changed to april, then to december!

Finances are the main reason for WTT but also to make friends here :D Love everyone here, they're so nice!!! OH not being really ready is a slight reason too i suppose!!!

xxx


----------



## Peach

:hi: Jill welcome I hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## PnutProtector

hi jilly! welcome!


----------



## Peach

Pnut :kiss: How have you been today girly


----------



## PnutProtector

i'm good. a lil sad now that i know about the Angel holiday. but i'll be ok.

yourself??


----------



## Peach

Awww Hunni :hugs:

I am ok too I have been thinkin about babies all day and looking at bits I wish I could be buying on the net naughty me


----------



## plutosblue

Hello I am Rachel (age 21) living with partner Adam (age 20 toyboy wooo!) we have been together 3 and a half years and planning to TTC in April 2010.


----------



## pinklizzy

Hey guys! Such a rubbish day today, we had no procedures booked in so I had to do a stock take :growlmad: At least I got to finish early at 5-painted the bedroom in the new house. Just had a shower to wash the paint out of my hair! :winkwink:


----------



## Peach

:hi: Hi Rachel, I am Rachel too Nice to Meet you! 

Ha ha Lizzy you didnt injur yourself doing the stock take did you! I have one coming up in november I aint looking forward to it! What colour did ya paint ya room


----------



## pinklizzy

Nope, no injuries today Twinks! Sure I'll make up for it tomorrow! Got an operation on a rat booked in :huh:
The bedroom is a cream colour with a dark purple wall where the bed will go, it was a strange blue before. Just got the kitchen to do now-it's orange :dohh:


----------



## Peach

:happydance: MY BEDROOM IS CREAM AND PURPLE TOOO :happydance:

Orange kitchen sounds lovely, thats not the colour you are painting it is it (has visions of walking in to an orange)

Good luck with your operation tomorrow! I hope you dont hurt yourself I know what you are like! POMSL!!!!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_Thanks Twinks 

Yeah, it is a long wait away and it is hard to find a place to live thesedays   xx_


----------



## MrsC2B

Hi, I'm Claire (23) engaged to Rich (24) and we're getting married in July 2010. NTNP as soon as we get married, TTC December 2010. It seems like soooooo far away, but it'll probably (hopefully!) fly by :)


----------



## needausername

welcome to the even more new additions!

eh twinks and pnut.....who woulda thunk we would get so many members? All this because of our random weirdness in chatroom!


----------



## Peach

innit needs, looks like we have a nice little gathering going on


----------



## PnutProtector

clairey_p said:


> Hi, I'm Claire (23) engaged to Rich (24) and we're getting married in July 2010. NTNP as soon as we get married, TTC December 2010. It seems like soooooo far away, but it'll probably (hopefully!) fly by :)

Congrats! only two months after I get married!


----------



## PnutProtector

needausername said:


> welcome to the even more new additions!
> 
> eh twinks and pnut.....who woulda thunk we would get so many members? All this because of our random weirdness in chatroom!

POMSL!! :rofl: random weirdness indeed. But its ok cause we're all on the same level of crazy :thumbup:


----------



## Summerbee

Ohh I feel crazy today, all I can think/speak about is babies babies babies, I have babies on the brain, so madly broody lol!! Is it me or is april a very long time away?! I want to go into NTNP, DH would say yes but only problem is I would just become an even crazier POAS addict. Can't wait for AF (thats very strange to say...!) because at the moment every AF I get is a celebration, like woohoo one down go us, one step closer! lol sad, sad person I am...


----------



## xsophiexleax

You're not sad at all! I think most of us are like that :haha:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Does anyone just fluctuate from being majorly broody to scared/anxious?

I cannot wait to get pregnant. I can't wait for my belly to round out and to feel little kicks. I can't wait to buy baby clothes and items and decorate the nursery. I can't wait to see DH's face when I tell him we're expecting. I can't wait to hold the little one in my arms.

Then, on the other hand:
I'm scared about getting pregnant. I'm worried about mc, and if I have one, would I be able to handle it? I'm worried about my belly rounding out, that I'll never have the same body again no matter how hard I try--will DH still be attracted to me? I'm worried about buying baby clothes and items because I don't want to put too much financial strain on our already tight budget. And I'm worried about being a mom....I mean, a MOM! That's alot of responsibility....to have one little person dependant on you for everything.

So, yeah. Right now I just feel crazy. One moment I'm super excited and the other I'm majorly anxious. :wacko: But the super excited side is definitely starting to gain ground :thumbup:


----------



## Peach

I soooooooooooooooooooooo Know what you girlies are talking bout! It's all I think about all day long and the firt thing I do is log on here when I get home from work! 

How has everyones day been


----------



## xsophiexleax

Yep I fluctuate between excitement & nervousness! Mainly cos of my age really :wacko:

My day hasn't been bad, haven't done much really haha, got the night off work so i've been taking advantage :happydance: How's yours been?


----------



## PnutProtector

I fluctuate ALL the time from excited and ready NOW to nervous and scared. It really throws you for a loops in the emotions department and I usually break down crying when i think about it too much.


----------



## needausername

At the moment I just panic about not finding mr right before my ovaries shrivel up!


----------



## Sparklebaby

just thought i would drop by on my girls :) :hugs: I love the new home. :happydance:
:hugs::dust: xxxx


----------



## PnutProtector

aww sparkle :hugs: you can join us once your little girl is here and your ready to start thinking about the next one :)


----------



## michina

tell like it is girl!! you are great thanks!!!!


----------



## Peach

Ahhhh Girls, 

My friend had her baby yesterday! Not that I have seen her lovely lil girl but just the thought is making me even more broody! I cant help it I want a baby so bad I am ready to be a Mummy and OH is ready to be a Daddy its just everything else GGGGGRRRRRRRRRR We cant find a place to rent on a long turm lease, big enough that is with in our search area or budget! 

I am having a low day and need some chearing up :cry:


----------



## pinklizzy

Awww Twinks hunny :hugs: :kiss: Sorry you're feeling low. I know how hard it can be when you feel like nothing's going your way. We're all here for you though hun :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi :hi: I'm Amanda... duh!
I am 19 and been with my OH for 3 years on Tuesday! :happydance:
I'm in school to become a teacher at the moment...

How are you all??


----------



## needausername

awwwww twinkiepoo. I'm a miserable *censored* too.


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: Amanda!! I'm an Amanda too! welcome!


----------



## mandaa1220

haha thanks... i know SO many amanda's. i've always hated it because there would be like 4 amandas in my class :dohh:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Just thought id pop in and see how everyone is since ive finished updating my journal :D

Feel ever so broody today, saw too many cute babies yesterday and OH saw me looking lol!..and he was like, one day and gave me a hug and a kiss :laugh2: :blush:


----------



## PnutProtector

mandaa1220 said:


> haha thanks... i know SO many amanda's. i've always hated it because there would be like 4 amandas in my class :dohh:

Lol I had the same problem in school too. I was Amanda r. For eight years. Then I moved and the high school I went to wasn't so bad about Amanda's.


----------



## Summerbee

I have just replaced all my countdown siggies! Looking at how long it would be before we could TTC everyday was just too damn depressing! Hopefully time will now go quicker!!!

...

Can you tell I'm desperate?


----------



## PnutProtector

i can understand that Summerbee. It feels like so far away.


----------



## xsophiexleax

Eightiesbirdx said:


> Just thought id pop in and see how everyone is since ive finished updating my journal :D
> 
> Feel ever so broody today, saw too many cute babies yesterday and OH saw me looking lol!..and he was like, one day and gave me a hug and a kiss :laugh2: :blush:

Aww that's lovely! Mine would just be like "what are you doing?" :wacko:


----------



## lovehearts

i need to moan lol, does anyone ever feel like OH is changing their mind about when they decided to TTC? My OH orininally said May 2010, but now i feel like he wants to wait longer - what should i do? talk it out even tho it could cause a row or sit it out and wait till May comes........ :cry: xx


----------



## Summerbee

lovehearts said:


> i need to moan lol, does anyone ever feel like OH is changing their mind about when they decided to TTC? My OH orininally said May 2010, but now i feel like he wants to wait longer - what should i do? talk it out even tho it could cause a row or sit it out and wait till May comes........ :cry: xx

Speak to him hun, when you do have your baby you want both of you to be ecstatic about it, if he's only lukewarm about the idea think of how sad you'd feel :cry: it's a long way until may, sit and speak to him and say we have 6months before TTC, this is what i'd like to do etc, see if he gets excited. If not, then just say you feel like he's not very excited, and you want your child together to be 100% wanted from the start. Honesty is the best option hun, you'll spend the next 6 months torturing yourself if you dont!! x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

I have to say that although my wait is now over, I can really understand how u guys feel waiting. :hugs:
I still remember the day when hubby said to me he didnt want to try until we had our own house. we were married in 05 and i really wanted to start our family back then.
I had to wait for 4 yrs before falling with our first, but now looking back, tbh Im glad we did wait. enjoy your life no matter how badly you want to start ttc. TTC is not an easy mission for most people, so enjoy each others company while you can, keep that spark going and yes.....commuincation is the biggest key.
you both have to have your heart in it and maybe a compromise on where u meet in the middle would be a good idea. hey u never know where ul be in that time. things could change. Now, i just look at how fast the time has gone and here i am about to hit 30 weeks. it only seems like yesterday I joined this site back in august/sept last yr and felt just the same as you guys do now. Time flies too fast and you should never wish your life away as my grandmother once told me. She was right!

I hope that one day soon you will all be in the TTC position and that when u do start trying, that your journeys for all the good reasons are short and sweet.

PMA girlies PMA :hugs: xxxx


----------



## lovehearts

i know i should talk to him but i just feel like the more i talk to him about it the more pressured he feels. He never wanted to actually TTC, just ntnp as from our holiday - i dont know why i keep going on about it cuz he said yes! He does keep bringing things up like baby names etc i think i just feel so crappy cuz its 7 months away and i want it to be now!!! oh how i hate waiting :( xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs:


----------



## Peach

Hey Sparkle, :hi:

Aww Lovehearts hunnie! I know where you are coming from! I was talking to OH or trying to about babies and when we try and he just replied NOT YET this mad me angry and sad! I know we cant try yet but I want to still be able to talk about it! I was thinking compleatly from my heart yesterday and Not from my head and wanted to start trying there and then (ha ha right beside the fishing lake) but he wasnt having any of it! I have Days when it is all I think about and the fact that I cant have the baby I want so much makes me cry, then I have other days where I become active and start making the changes to my lifestyle that are needed to improve my health and finances before we start ttc! 

I wont tell you to keep your chin up or your time will come because you know know this and when you feel like this its not what you want to hear, but I will send you loads of love and hugs! Remember we are all here for you my lovely 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PnutProtector

aww lovehearts i know how you feel. I have several reasons to wait, but that doesn't mean i don't want a baby now!! :hugs: we're here for you!


----------



## xsophiexleax

Aww big hugs to lovehearts!! :hugs:
I'm not really sure what to say that'll make you feel better cos we all know too well the stress of the waiting! But you're not alone and everyone on here is here for you! x


----------



## lovehearts

Thank you ladies, i really dont know what i would do without this place sometimes. :hugs:

I have spoken to a friend (an older friend) about this and she said to wait it out for a bit, try and get my head in to something else for a little bit and she is sure that everything will fall in to place on the holiday next year. Right now i have a marathon to train for and i know i can not get pg for the next 6 months so i guess putting it to the back of my mind until then will be ok. Plus im off my period now so not feeling so moody :rofl:

Thank you again. u r all stars :hugs:

xxx


----------



## runnergrl

Hi, Im Megan, Married to DH for 3 months, he is 31, I am 29. We are planning to start trying in June, but that feels like SO LONG, given our ages. I always thought as a little girl I would be married at 21 and have all my babies bythe time I was 30.

Well THAT didnt happen. I guess God had other plans for me:)

Best of luck to all of you, and thanks for letting me join this cool club!


----------



## Peach

Hey Megan (I love your name btw)

Welcome to the Club! How have you been finding you wait? What are you doing to make it easier?


----------



## runnergrl

NOT fun.. just trying to stay busy. I love reading the BFP announcement section. That somehow makes me feel better (I know weird) to see other women be succeed and become pregnant. My goal is to one day sooner than later post my own in there!


----------



## runnergrl

be succeed? geeze, sorry about that, I meant succeed or be successful ine becoming pregnant... oops.


----------



## needausername

I look seriously pregnant thanks to the amount of icecream I ate at lunchtime today. LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## PnutProtector

needausername said:


> I look seriously pregnant thanks to the amount of icecream I ate at lunchtime today. LOVE IT!!!!!!

:rofl: i look pg from the mac-n-cheese i ate for lunch today!


----------



## Summerbee

I am so freaking broody today!!! Bah Humbug!! My best friend posted a load of pics up of her new baby boy and I am soooo jealous, he is a stunner massive bright blue eyes, and just adorable! I want :growlmad:

Sorry, I am happy for her, but I've been happy all over facebook for her, heres my place to bitch :hugs:


----------



## PnutProtector

i know how you feel Summer. My BFF is preggers and while I support her and am so very happy for her, it makes me super broody every time we hang out.


----------



## Summerbee

Baby was prem too, thankfully still perfect and a little beauty, but SO TINY it's untrue, he's nearly a month old and only just got to 7lbs, I want a tiny one!! It's so hard being happy, but swallowing the lump in your throat and getting on with it. Women on here I can be so happy for, nightkd who I stalk is lovely and I am genuinely pleased with no jealousy at all... I think it's just when it's someone you know personally, it's very hard!!! DH ex is pregnant, and I am super jealous, I even had to delete her off my facebook :S oops. He made a comment about how she must be 'really fertile' earlier, and I went ever so slightly mad, something along the lines of 'IF HER OVARIES ARE SO BLOODY GOOD, WAIT 6 MONTHS AND INPREGNATE HER AGAIN YOU B***ARD'. Slightly hormonal maybe? :)


----------



## PnutProtector

Summerbee said:


> DH ex is pregnant, and I am super jealous, I even had to delete her off my facebook :S oops. He made a comment about how she must be 'really fertile' earlier, and I went ever so slightly mad, something along the lines of 'IF HER OVARIES ARE SO BLOODY GOOD, WAIT 6 MONTHS AND INPREGNATE HER AGAIN YOU B***ARD'. Slightly hormonal maybe? :)

My FH ex has just had a baby with her new husband... and she told FH that she didn't want anymore children (she had one before she met FH). She really was not in a good position financially to have a baby either. But she's an idiot and it doesn't really effect us.


----------



## Peach

Well tbh I haven't really had anything to update or worth updating about!

OH and I are STILL looking for our own place and this is getting me down more and more each day, I come home from work and miss what my life used to be like before we moved and the difference it makes having your own place, I miss my teenie little flat in Surrey (I don't know why I have the news on T.V how depressing........Simpsons that's a bit better) We have mailings from all the websites, registered with all the estate agents and get the local paper, we even take walks/drives round the local areas to see if there is anything we like within our budget and search area, NOTHING! Well OH and I have been talking and I have loads of work commitments at the moment! What with stock take and year end coming up, we have decided to put the house hunt on hold until the new year! I know some of you may be thinking we shouldn't as we have been finding things difficult here but, I wont be able to take time off work to move and I want to be able to take a few days off to get things sorted and pack and enjoy it rather than rushing everything and getting stressed out! Also the longer we wait the longer we can save for! I am feeling rather positive about this and all the little niggle things that annoy me I am going to push to the side of my head and forget about them! I am sure there are times that I can be hard to live with unall! I am trying to make more of an effort as we all had a wonderful relationship! I just think that with 5 adults here and with having bil's gf here alot of the time making it 6, we all get under each others feet and it would be hard for the saints of all saints! So fingers crossed everything will go to plan!

OH and I have been doing lots of talking arguing and making up and giggling laughing and playing, do you ever get the feeling that your love grows another level even though you though it was impossible to love them even more! He is refusing to talk about babies though! We went fishing together on the weekend and I tried bringing up the subject and his response was "NOT YET" this hurt alot and I felt like crying but then the next day I am on here updating "The wtter club" and he wants to read my post and I wouldn't let him, the post are mine my little place to vent off and express my feelings! If he wants a go then he can join bnb himself, I don't mind when he reads in the chat-room when us girls are mucking about but when we are having a serious conversation its for my eyes only iykwim! Anyway his response was talk to me about it not a forum! Well I didnt say anything but it did my Swede in a little as I thought I tried talking to you yesterday and you wasn't interested! Grrrr! I didn't talk to him I know I should of taken the opportunity but I just wanted him to know how I felt the day before! Well maybe it will give him time to think about things abit more o he can answer and ask any questions we have for each other!
On another note today is the day I should be due a visit from AF! Well I have no sign of coming! So it looks like this could be the second one I am missing so I don't know whats going on down there! I haven't really thought bout AF since all the test results came back as nothing! I was really hoping though that I may have been blessed with her visit? Obviously not!

Well OH is at work tonight so I think I am going to say here for a little bit than have a shower and get some sleep!

How are all of you! I have missed you all!



Love always

Rachel

XxX
Hope you dont mind but I was lazy and copied and pasted from my journal


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Ahhh, had such a complex day today..Not good and need to rant about it..Hope no one minds :)

OH wants to bring TTC date forward to December and i told him no because of college, money and of course the contraception im on takes ages to work out my system apparently.

So then we had this massive arguement and i ended up telling him to f*ck off basically and he was pissed with me in the afternoon, and ive tried to tell him that im not ready to try this soon and if i was to get pregnant id have to drop out of college and then ive wasted 100 pounds and my parents would be incredibly pissed off with me since they paid for it..But oh no he has none of it.

We did manage to work it out and we're either deciding next year or 2011 depending if we're still together..Honest you'd think a 19 year old wouldn't be so bothered about a baby but he wants one..Should be the other way around really :laugh2:


----------



## PnutProtector

Men. Can't live with them. Can't live without them.


----------



## Summerbee

PnutProtector said:


> Men. Can't live with them. Can't live without them.

AGREED! :muaha:


----------



## needausername

So broody. Spent the morning on mothercare.com and mamasandpapas. And last night someone I know announced she was pregnant on facebook.


----------



## lovehearts

needausername said:


> So broody. Spent the morning on mothercare.com and mamasandpapas. And last night someone I know announced she was pregnant on facebook.

:hugs: i hate them dam facebook announcements!!!! xx


----------



## Summerbee

lovehearts said:


> needausername said:
> 
> 
> So broody. Spent the morning on mothercare.com and mamasandpapas. And last night someone I know announced she was pregnant on facebook.
> 
> :hugs: i hate them dam facebook announcements!!!! xxClick to expand...

So true! But I have hidden all the statuses of the pregnant women on my facebook (evil, I know :() so I don't get any nasty suprises of baby or scan pics. I'm not being mean, it's just if I am low, and I see them, I tend to burst into tears! :dohh: at least this way I can just go straight to their page when I can handle it to say congrats or coo over pics, and don't get many nasty suprises! (Apart from the BFP announcements!!)

Has anyone else noticed people seem to be announcing pregnancies veryy early?I know 4 girls who all announced it on facebook as soon as they got their BFP... Call me grumpy but isn't that a bit of a risk?? x


----------



## needausername

damn! that is early for announcing it!! I would be too petrified to say anything for weeks but at the same time busting to shout it out.


----------



## Summerbee

I know :/ one of them is DH's ex, she found out just before 4 weeks and told the world, statuses like 'can't wait to be a mummie' and 'is due around may' and all that, and obviously the 'I'M PREGNANT' and I just think... there is so much risk in doing that. 

I think I'll be silent as a Nun in RL, but dancing and screaming all over BnB ;)


----------



## needausername

Yeah! I will be releasing my excitement on bnb. It will take the edge off the need to tell people!


----------



## PnutProtector

needausername said:
 

> Yeah! I will be releasing my excitement on bnb. It will take the edge off the need to tell people!

that's what i plan on doing. lol
I'll prolly tell my mom too, but other than that, no one will know till i'm farther along


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Ahhh, im so tired!!.

I have my first day at work placement tomorrow and im crapping myself incase their all cavier, wine drinking snobs..Im in the legal and democratic department in the local council so something gives me the feeling their all going to be snobby and talk about politics something i have no interest in whatsoever :rofl:

But still, im so damn nervous!..What if they dont like me :(

Still feeling extremely broody today..It doesn't help i live right near a school and you see loads of cute school kids and their baby brothers or sisters and im just like..One day that will be me walking with a kid in school and one still in nappies but then i realise they grow up and then ill want another :laugh2:


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi :hi: fellow wtt'rs! I'm stillll moving :dohh: feels like it's never going to end, fed up of tripping over boxes everywhere I go! I think I need a box for 'random objects' which don't seem like they fit anywhere? Or maybe they just belong in the bin :haha:


----------



## PnutProtector

good luck eightiesbird!!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Thanks pnut :) xx


----------



## PnutProtector

Still very broody today ladies. 
Af is heading out, and so is OH :cry: he's off to San Diego for 3 days. At least this is last of the trips for a while.


----------



## needausername

ooooooh! san diego! I went there last year. Loved it


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Yes, must say America looks very nice on the tv like its always sunny and never rains must be lovely over there :D

I still have to iron my trousers for tomorrow or i might just get my mum to do it :rofl:

Broodyness sucks!!, ever since seeing the school kids and their siblings its made me really want one :(


----------



## PnutProtector

needausername said:


> ooooooh! san diego! I went there last year. Loved it

I went with him earlier this year. Right after we got engaged :winkwink: I LOVED it too! I want to go back so bad and he says that next time he goes he'll take me :happydance:


----------



## Peach

Hello Girlies how are you tonight! XXX


----------



## fairygirl

I feel like I'm at a bnb anonymous meeting. 
Hello. My name is Anne-Marie, I'm 27 and I am engaged to Paul (although the ring has to go back AGAIN) and we are waiting til December. I am a bnb addict.


----------



## Summerbee

Hiya! :D how you all doing?


----------



## PnutProtector

I am still very broody....


----------



## Peach

ME to


----------



## Summerbee

PnutProtector said:


> I am still very broody....

Have they not found a cure for that yet? :haha:

I am feeling like crap today, DH being an ARSE beyond all recognisable ARSES. So v annoyed. Also due AF this week... don't want her to come :cry:


----------



## PnutProtector

Summerbee said:


> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> I am still very broody....
> 
> Have they not found a cure for that yet? :haha:
> 
> I am feeling like crap today, DH being an ARSE beyond all recognisable ARSES. So v annoyed. Also due AF this week... don't want her to come :cry:Click to expand...

lol the cure is the get PG lol, but i can't do that right now. :cry:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Ohhh..Have such crappy period pains and yet im not bleeding :laugh2:..i hate periods with a passion.

Other hate is boys at the moment, Ex is messing with my mind..We hung out as mates today and like a month ago he told me he loved me and then told me to forget he said that and he says all this stuff like he'd love to try again with me and he knows im taken..But when i look into his eyes i just forget why i ended it with him. Things between us have been so good today, it just makes me wish id of stuck out the rough patch :(..

But then i look at OH and just cant bear to hurt him because i love him to bits..and its horrible being stuck between like this..messes with your mind no problem :cry: :cry:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Oooh dear! :hugs: bit of a sticky situation there!
Thing is though there was obviously a reason why you two split up, and that issue would probably still be there, even if the good things are covering it up!
Enjoy what you have now babe :flower: hope your head is a bit clearer soon xxxx


----------



## Peach

:coffee:Morning Ladies

And what a grottie morning it is!:cold: Its cold and wet, I am sure it has been raining for 3 days on the trot now!

I have been so lazy this morning I never woke up untill 11:10:sleep: I must of needed it! I am feeling really good today and have good PMA :thumbup:(for now) its true pnut the only cure for broodyness is pg but we are all here in wtt for our on reasons, reasons that us girls and or OH have decided it is best to wait for. I must admit I do look at myself and think you have over a year and I should be using this time to get in to the best possible health! I think Rachel need a overhal inside and out! :haha:

Grrr eightys dont you just hate af every time she comes its like sticking two fingers up at us reminding us why we are waiting and then when she dont come and has no reason not to we are searching hi and low for her hence why she is called :witch: I have missed my second AF and no reason why! 

and eightys remember there is a reason your ex is an ex even though you are thinking overwise, I agree with what sophie said!

Needa ow you getting on with mr right?

Love ya girlies


----------



## PnutProtector

I'm better today. Not so broody. Just lonely as OH now has to stay in San Diego til Monday instead of coming back today. :cry: 

There is short term cure for broodyness. Keeping busy, and focusing on something else. But that only lasts a little while. For example, I'm trying to just throw myself into wedding planning. Not to mention the Holidays coming up. And something I try to do, is picture my dress. If i get PG now, i won't fit into my dress. I just repeat that to myself when i'm feeling broody. 

.... sometimes it works.... and sometimes it doesn't....


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi guys! I'm Beca. I'm 21 and marrying my wonderful fiance Gareth (25) on April 7th 2010! We'll be NTNP from around about then as I'm stopping my pill about a fortnight before the wedding so I won't be on contraception or my period on my wedding day! Gareth's as broody as I am and we can't wait to have kids! Finances are tight at the moment but I WILL have a job before Christmas and things will be OK money wise when we start ttc! I'm sick and tired of waiting and we haven't been waiting for as long as some of you and certainly won't have been waiting as long as some of you will have to have been by the time you try so I have the utmost respect for all of you!! You're far more patient than me! :thumbup:

Pnut- I know exactly what you mean by picturing your dress to get you through! I'm doing exactly the same at the moment! And as mine will be quite heavily boned I also have a "Can't be pregnant before the wedding as my beautiful dress might hurt the baby!" mantra! Even if it's not true, it helps!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Twinks said:


> :coffee:
> 
> 
> Grrr eightys dont you just hate af every time she comes its like sticking two fingers up at us reminding us why we are waiting and then when she dont come and has no reason not to we are searching hi and low for her hence why she is called :witch: I have missed my second AF and no reason why!
> 
> and eightys remember there is a reason your ex is an ex even though you are thinking overwise, I agree with what sophie said!
> 
> Needa ow you getting on with mr right?
> 
> Love ya girlies

Yeah, i hate the stupid period usually i wish i was pregnant so i didn't get them as im in so much pain with it at the moment and kinda took it out on OH earlier :( i think he knows when im on..But usually that doesn't get in the way after we've had a few drinks..Like today :rofl: (sorry tmi lol)

Thanks ladies =], i know i should remember that but its just when he hugs me goodbye or kisses me on the cheek and stuff its just i wish id just saw past the rough patch, and then when he said i love you and then told me to forget he said it..i honestly felt so good when he said that :cloud9: and then when he says he wishes he could try again with me as he saw other people and he was miserable..I feel terrible :(..But still, i guess i should soldier on and try to forget about him and focus on what i have :)

Anyway, had a great day with OH..Got spoiled..he brought me some drinks at the pub, a black rose (fake one of course) & some lavender bath stuff so i can have a bath :D x..Oh and sorry about the essay :dohh: and does anyone have any good remedies for period pain? :)


----------



## PnutProtector

oh gosh! Estel you're getting hitched not long before me! and we're NTNP right after that too lol. We might get PG around the same time!


----------



## Kassy

Oh eighties bird, i understand your pain, men can be such mind consuming/confusing things, i'd stick with your current OH though as he sounds so nice.

As for me AF is one day late today and i'm wondering where the old witch is....i'm usually spot on every 24 days, hopefully (for now) it's just late because i'm stressing about life/home at the moment.


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Yeah, they can be very annoying lol!..:D..I think i will stick with my OH he spoils me a lot hehe xD

Awww, i remember when i was at school before my exams and didn't get my period until my last exam..was horrible..it was weeks of a gap and my mum thought i was pregnant and she was going crazy at me and then when it came it was like..Up yours mother i was right :laugh2:..But stress does proper mess up your periods..:(


----------



## EstelSeren

PnutProtector said:


> oh gosh! Estel you're getting hitched not long before me! and we're NTNP right after that too lol. We might get PG around the same time!

That would be really cool! It'd be nice to have someone who was at the same point as me all the way through, iykwim! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## PnutProtector

EstelSeren said:


> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> oh gosh! Estel you're getting hitched not long before me! and we're NTNP right after that too lol. We might get PG around the same time!
> 
> That would be really cool! It'd be nice to have someone who was at the same point as me all the way through, iykwim! :thumbup:
> 
> Beca :wave:Click to expand...

it would be so cool!! i do hope it happens :thumbup:


----------



## Peach

:hi:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Hey Twinks :)

I Cant wait until Friday. OH is buying me a new phone :D and we're going shopping..Ohh so excited :D

How are all you lovely ladies this evenin? (= x


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi:


----------



## needausername

Goooooooood grief, I am soooo tired from work the last ffew days that I didn't get to post in here!

So HEY ALL!!!


----------



## amylk87

hey everyone, thought i'd pop in...
my name is amy, i'm 22 and i'm engaged to Dec (30) we're getting married in July 2010, and WTT for no.1 - still unsure of when we will TTC because i'm in Uni - i graduate next july. TTC will all depend on when i get a job.

:wave:


----------



## needausername

welcome amy!


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: welcome Amy!


----------



## amylk87

thanks girlies x


----------



## Peach

:hi: Welcome Amy


----------



## PnutProtector

ok. so Kissingtoast and i were talking in chat earlier and we thought it would be nice to have our own WTT room in Chat. what do you guys think?? 

Started a thread and once we get a few more people interested i'll send a link the admins requesting our WTT chatroom.

https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting...-try-conceive-room-chat-area.html#post3401944


----------



## xsophiexleax

Yeah I think that'd be a good idea :happydance:


----------



## babybump2010

hi everyone,
i'm Nicki wtt untill probably august 2010 we are getting married july 2010
Hi Amy also noticed you are a July 2010 b2b!! 
Am so excited about ttc just wish we could now!! am far too impacient (sp)


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs:


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: Nicki!!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Great idea Pnut =)

Ohh, i hate early mornings..Im going to be up at quarter to 7 all this week..And this week was suppost to be half term lie in lol!..Well anything to spend time with OH i guess :blush:

2 Days until i get my phone :D..Hope your all well xx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Great idea Pnut =)

Ohh, i hate early mornings..Im going to be up at quarter to 7 all this week..And this week was suppost to be half term lie in lol!..Well anything to spend time with OH i guess :blush:

2 Days until i get my phone :D..Hope your all well xx


----------



## PnutProtector

Thanks Eightiesbird. I hope the Admins let us have one!


----------



## purple_socks

Hello ladies...can i join in? we're waiting til feb 2011 to try for #2. I've been super broody lately so thought i'd join the WTTers for some moral support incase i cave and start TTC early!!! i think this sudden crazy broodyness might b slightly hormonal and i'd probably have a nervous breakdown if i had another baby while Kian is so young but ARRRRRGH! BABIES BABIES BABIES!!! 
a friend of ours is pregnant and its making me really miss it :-(


----------



## xsophiexleax

Yeah ofc you can join in!
Welcome to the madhouse :laugh2: :hi:


----------



## purple_socks

:yipee:


----------



## fairygirl

:hi:


----------



## Rhiana79

5 days worth of pills left :happydance::dance::wacko:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Oooh not long left! Exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## TacoTurtle

Hello, everyone! I've been posting in the Young WTTers Club, but I was hoping I could maybe join you all, too?


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs: have another hug lol


----------



## Peach

Hello to all the Newbies:hi:

How is everyone today! 

I am having a boring week at work! :sleep:Looking forward to the weekend 

On a plus side we have a second viewing on a property we like tomorrow!:happydance: So fingers crossed we are moving in the right direction


----------



## Sparklebaby

i really hope that goes well for you twinks. u deserve some good luck. xxxx


----------



## needausername

I'm gonna give myself a hug :hugs:


----------



## Lou

Hi Girls,

I think its about time I got in on the club (thats If I'm allowed!)

My Names Laura, Im 21. Been with OH for 3yrs 7months. I'm desperate to start making our family however, OH has a sensible head and is making me wait until after uni. 

So that means I am here for AT LEAST 7months - though I reckon it'll be more like a year! 

Lovely to meet you all. :)

xxx

xxx


----------



## Peach

Hi Lou :hi:

You are more than welcome to join hun


----------



## Peach

For you that dont know this is the new link for sig its a but smaller

[ URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/204894-wtter-club.html"][ IMG]https://img110.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/10/23/8d45e3e96d4b1324f6cdab56bbe0f9cd.gif[ /IMG][/URL]

Just dont forget to remove the spaces befor the [


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: Hi Newbies!! Welcome to The Wtters Club! 

I've been good this week. Broodyness has subsided and I'm getting back to normal now that OH is home. Now I just gotta figure out what to to for his birthday next week.


----------



## Lou

Twinks said:


> Hi Lou :hi:
> 
> You are more than welcome to join hun

Hi Twinks!

Thank you!! You look like you're in here for a while like me... Hows ur wedding plans coming along chick?

xxx


----------



## Peach

Yeah I am going to be here for just over a year! I am enjoying there prep work though, and I have enough thinks to keep me busy until I start TTC. Altough there are days that are harder than others!! 

tbh I havent really started the wedding plans I have 3 years 3 months and 5 Days until the wedding but we are planning on getting wed at gretna so we are going to go see what it is like in feb!


----------



## PnutProtector

twinks, you have 3 years to get everything absolutely perfect for your wedding. :thumbup: think about it that way hun!!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Awww i didn't know you we're engaged Twinks, congratulations :D x

Ohhh 1 day after today until i get my new phone..Gah!, it sucks i have to spend my morning at OH's friday morning as his grandma has a new washing mashine coming..So im hoping after 1 im going shopping :D..I have no idea yet i think ill be gutted if i dont get my new phone as i really want to start my vlog and take new pictures =\..

If i dont go shopping Friday, it'll be Saturday if he's not at work..What a boring half term week this has been for me :laugh2:..I had so much fun with OH today and back i go tomorrow hehe cant wait to see him again :D x


----------



## fairygirl

Twinks can you still elope to Gretna Green without needing to do any paperwork first?


----------



## PineappleHead

im not WTT.... but all my buddies are in here and i just love yall so much i wanted to come and play! hehehe


----------



## PnutProtector

ok ladies lets get this thread back into business!


----------



## PnutProtector

you are very welcome here PH!!


----------



## needausername

DATE NIGHT IN A FEW DAYS!!!!!! wooohoooooo!!! Looking forward to it although I bet he will turn out to be a weirdo


----------



## PnutProtector

i bet he won't be a weirdo!


----------



## needausername

If he isn't then I bet he is impotent.

Anyone want to bet on what his flaw will be?


----------



## Peach

He will have a twitch


----------



## Peach

I hope you guys dont mind but I changed the name as the Young wtters have there club and the 30 plus have theres so I made this more for us in the middle


----------



## needausername

no problemo.

hmmm twitch, think I could handle that. Not to major.


----------



## PnutProtector

i LOVE the new name!!!


needa: i bet he'll have a video game addiction


----------



## needausername

Oh that could be pretty damn major pp!!!


----------



## Peach

Or maybe he will have 3 legs (hmmmmmm would that be a bad thing):rofl:


----------



## PnutProtector

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fairygirl

oo, I'm intrigued, where did this date come from? I'm gonna mosey over to chat, anyone joining me?


----------



## needausername

3 legs wouldn't be half bad! just as long as he knew what to do with them!


----------



## Peach

We all will


----------



## MrsRoughton

hiya girlies. some of you know i was here waiting for my periods to come back after implant removal, and then found out i was pregnant. well unfortuately i lost my little angel and was wondering if i could come back as not ready to be trying again just yet.


----------



## needausername

fairygirl said:


> oo, I'm intrigued, where did this date come from? I'm gonna mosey over to chat, anyone joining me?

I became desperate and resorted to online dating. He seems pretty much the perfect man so far so I am sure there is going to be something wrong with him lol


----------



## PnutProtector

MrsRoughton said:


> hiya girlies. some of you know i was here waiting for my periods to come back after implant removal, and then found out i was pregnant. well unfortuately i lost my little angel and was wondering if i could come back as not ready to be trying again just yet.

aww :hugs: you can most definitely join us! we're always here if you need to chat


----------



## PnutProtector

needausername said:


> 3 legs wouldn't be half bad! just as long as he knew what to do with them!

:rofl:


----------



## needausername

MrsRoughton said:


> hiya girlies. some of you know i was here waiting for my periods to come back after implant removal, and then found out i was pregnant. well unfortuately i lost my little angel and was wondering if i could come back as not ready to be trying again just yet.

Of course hun xxxxxxxxxx



PnutProtector said:


> needausername said:
> 
> 
> 3 legs wouldn't be half bad! just as long as he knew what to do with them!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

By that I mean run to the shop to buy me chocolate!


----------



## Peach

MrsRoughton said:


> hiya girlies. some of you know i was here waiting for my periods to come back after implant removal, and then found out i was pregnant. well unfortuately i lost my little angel and was wondering if i could come back as not ready to be trying again just yet.

Oh Mrs R:hugs::kiss: I am so sorry to here of your loss!

You know you are more than welcome to come and join us! We love you


----------



## kelly86

hi im kelly im 23yrs old and we have our 11month old boy thomas and im wtt till jan 2010 i think(hopefully)


----------



## toffee87

Can I join :D

Living with partner of nearly 5 years! 22 years old, and no kids (but two kitties). Hope to TTC spring 2012!


----------



## needausername

Of course you can join!


----------



## Peach

Everrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyy Body can join! :happydance:


----------



## Peach

P.s Anyone fancy a chat?


----------



## needausername

Oh, I was playing the wii. Are you still around? I'm free now!


----------



## Peach

I am in there now hunnie


----------



## toffee87

where is the chat room?


----------



## PnutProtector

:hugs: welcome everyone!!


----------



## needausername

https://www.babyandbump.com/chatroom.php


----------



## fairygirl

Hey ladies, 
I'm seriously thinking of starting a journal to have a proper place to put my ramblings in. If I start one in WTT can I take it with me when I go over to TTC?


----------



## PnutProtector

fairygirl said:


> Hey ladies,
> I'm seriously thinking of starting a journal to have a proper place to put my ramblings in. If I start one in WTT can I take it with me when I go over to TTC?

i don't know. If you do, you'd prolly have to ask one of the admins to do it for you.


----------



## allisonreally

I realised today there's a handful of threads like this I haven't posted in! I'm Allison, I'm 22 (I had to think about that for a second) and we're WTT until June-July '10. 

We have our share of issues, health and psychological, but I'm hoping to spend this time working around some of them.


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: allison! Welcome!


----------



## allisonreally

Hiya Pnut! I've seen you around, of course! 

Like fairygirl, I'm also thinking of starting a journal, although I don;t know how much it would actually have to do with any WTT stuff and how much it would be me moaning about things like PCOS and dyspraxia and various other things that are sort of vaguely relevant to TTC.


----------



## PnutProtector

that's basically what a WTT journal is....

mine is full of wedding plans :blush:


----------



## allisonreally

PnutProtector said:


> that's basically what a WTT journal is....
> 
> mine is full of wedding plans :blush:

Ooh, now I'm tempted. 

I'm not certain what effect ranting about things that irritate me will have on me! :haha:
If I have enough spare time, I think I might.


----------



## PnutProtector

do it!!! it's fun!


----------



## needausername

Do one! they are so much fun! It gives you a place to put any random thoughts you have in it.

At the moment mine is full of OMG DATE ON WEDNESDAY!


----------



## PnutProtector

OMG!!! that's tomorrow! have you sorted out what your are going to wear?


----------



## cdejdemommy

Hi! I'm Diane. WTT for number 3. Nice to meet you all. I'm 24 and I have two boys already - 3 year old Christian and 2 year old Daniel.


----------



## PnutProtector

welcome diane!! :hi:
omg!! you start TTC when I start NTNP!!!


----------



## fairygirl

:howdy: Hello Diane


----------



## needausername

PnutProtector said:


> OMG!!! that's tomorrow! have you sorted out what your are going to wear?

Got it sorted and I told ya on msn so no need for me to say it again here! haha!


----------



## PnutProtector

lol ok


----------



## Peach

Chat


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi girls!

I'm new to this forum!

I will be looking to TTC after H2B and I get married August 2010 :D


----------



## allisonreally

Hiya brunette and diane

Edit: Zomg, I made a journal! 
https://www.babyandbump.com/wtt-jou...ceive-jounal-vague-weirdness.html#post3475346


----------



## morri

I have just been looking in the wtt main thread and f** theres many going in december . lol this place will be deserted  xD


----------



## needausername

I'll be still bere! :happydance:


----------



## allisonreally

needausername said:


> I'll be still bere! :happydance:

Mee too!

I don't know whether to be :happydance: or :cry: about that. :shrug:


----------



## needausername

I'm :happydance: because I can't afford it right now and I want a few more holidays!


----------



## MrsC2B

me too :)


----------



## PnutProtector

i'll be here!


----------



## brunettebimbo

purple_socks said:


> Hello ladies...can i join in? we're waiting til feb 2011 to try for #2. I've been super broody lately so thought i'd join the WTTers for some moral support incase i cave and start TTC early!!! i think this sudden crazy broodyness might b slightly hormonal and i'd probably have a nervous breakdown if i had another baby while Kian is so young but ARRRRRGH! BABIES BABIES BABIES!!!
> a friend of ours is pregnant and its making me really miss it :-(

:lol: Thats my name.

Girls I'm not having a good day, I can't sleep, all I dream about is being pregnant, it's so cruel!:cry:

AF was 5 days late, I finally came on this morning but I have disappointment in the gut of my stomach. 

Why is everyone having babies and not me!!!!!!!!????????????????:sad2:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Twinks.....how do I do that signature?:blush:


----------



## Peach

Hey hun just copy the link a few pages back and past it into your sig! Just remember to remove the spaces before the [ or ] 

Helllo to all the mewbies


----------



## PnutProtector

:hugs: to Twinks!


----------



## Peach

TY Pnut


----------



## londonbird

Hey guys, hoping its ok to check in here :)

Am 25, oh is 50 .. oh has two kids, 15 and 17

Hoping to move in next year and get married in a few years time

Just had the implant fitted after miscarriage in September, so least 3 year wait most likely 4.

Checking in :)


----------



## allisonreally

londonbird said:


> Hey guys, hoping its ok to check in here :)
> 
> Am 25, oh is 50 .. oh has two kids, 15 and 17
> 
> Hoping to move in next year and get married in a few years time
> 
> Just had the implant fitted after miscarriage in September, so least 3 year wait most likely 4.
> 
> Checking in :)

Welcome! It's kinda nice to have someone else whose OH is a fair bit older :thumbup: I'm 22, OH is 40.


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hi girlies!

Hope it's ok to join in! I used to go on some other forums, but the wttc forum here is amazing!! 

I am 29, married to Chris (30) for 2 years. We're wttc till I'm finished my PhD and then we're moving back to Canada (where I'm from) and ttc. So late 2010/early 2011 for us!

Nice to meet everyone!! :hi:


----------



## morri

allisonreally said:


> londonbird said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, hoping its ok to check in here :)
> 
> Am 25, oh is 50 .. oh has two kids, 15 and 17
> 
> Hoping to move in next year and get married in a few years time
> 
> Just had the implant fitted after miscarriage in September, so least 3 year wait most likely 4.
> 
> Checking in :)
> 
> Welcome! It's kinda nice to have someone else whose OH is a fair bit older :thumbup: I'm 22, OH is 40.Click to expand...

Hey its the same with me it is nice to see there are other too :) We should have a age disparity group ^^
I am 24, and my OH is 50 and has too grown up kids.


----------



## allisonreally

morri said:


> allisonreally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> londonbird said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, hoping its ok to check in here :)
> 
> Am 25, oh is 50 .. oh has two kids, 15 and 17
> 
> Hoping to move in next year and get married in a few years time
> 
> Just had the implant fitted after miscarriage in September, so least 3 year wait most likely 4.
> 
> Checking in :)
> 
> Welcome! It's kinda nice to have someone else whose OH is a fair bit older :thumbup: I'm 22, OH is 40.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey its the same with me it is nice to see there are other too :) We should have a age disparity group ^^
> I am 24, and my OH is 50 and has too grown up kids.Click to expand...

My OH doesn't have kids of his own, thankfully - I don't think I could have coped with him having kids of any age when we got together when I was 17!
He's totally a big kid, and I've always been dead mature. Are you guys like that?


----------



## PnutProtector

ugh.

didn't have a good day today. BUT it had nothing to do with being broody! :rofl:

My mum decided to drag me around the mall today looking for some shoes... all the while complaining about her back, her step daughter, her feet, my spending habits, my fiance's maturity at times, the sales people.......etc :roll:
I got so fed up I started walking away from her in the shops and looking for things for myself. And then she'd ask why I was being quiet. I told her I was tired... but what if I had said anything else I might have gotten mad and said something mean.

So i get home... and OH is in the middle of a game on xbox. I wait til he's done... he says 5 words to me then starts a new one. :growlmad: :trouble: And he knew that I wasn't in a good mood anymore and wanted to spend time with him and try to feel better, but no guitar Hero 5 is more important to him right now. :growlmad: So here I am pounding away on the keyboard trying not to cry.....


----------



## londonbird

morri said:


> allisonreally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> londonbird said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, hoping its ok to check in here :)
> 
> Am 25, oh is 50 .. oh has two kids, 15 and 17
> 
> Hoping to move in next year and get married in a few years time
> 
> Just had the implant fitted after miscarriage in September, so least 3 year wait most likely 4.
> 
> Checking in :)
> 
> Welcome! It's kinda nice to have someone else whose OH is a fair bit older :thumbup: I'm 22, OH is 40.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey its the same with me it is nice to see there are other too :) We should have a age disparity group ^^
> I am 24, and my OH is 50 and has too grown up kids.Click to expand...

#

hehe glad I am not the only one who likes my men like my wine..lol older the better lolll

My parents were fab and really love him, we get on so well dont think the age gap really matters. Met his kids in the summer holidays for the first time, not sure if they realise how young I am ...but they like me..so its all good!!

I've got the darn flu.. think its seasonal rather than swine.. cant afford 5 days off work..so its seasonal!!! 

Meant to be looking at some wedding venues next weekend, so hopefully be a speedy recovery. Lemsip and sofa with blanket for me :coffee:

-- PnutProtector ..hope your feeling better today hunny and managed to speak with OH :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

PnutProtector said:


> ugh.
> 
> didn't have a good day today. BUT it had nothing to do with being broody! :rofl:
> 
> My mum decided to drag me around the mall today looking for some shoes... all the while complaining about her back, her step daughter, her feet, my spending habits, my fiance's maturity at times, the sales people.......etc :roll:
> I got so fed up I started walking away from her in the shops and looking for things for myself. And then she'd ask why I was being quiet. I told her I was tired... but what if I had said anything else I might have gotten mad and said something mean.
> 
> So i get home... and OH is in the middle of a game on xbox. I wait til he's done... he says 5 words to me then starts a new one. :growlmad: :trouble: And he knew that I wasn't in a good mood anymore and wanted to spend time with him and try to feel better, but no guitar Hero 5 is more important to him right now. :growlmad: So here I am pounding away on the keyboard trying not to cry.....

I can definately sympathise, I know what it's like to feel in second place to some games console or another. Hope you're feeling better now. x x x


----------



## brunettebimbo

PnutProtector said:


> ugh.
> 
> didn't have a good day today. BUT it had nothing to do with being broody! :rofl:
> 
> My mum decided to drag me around the mall today looking for some shoes... all the while complaining about her back, her step daughter, her feet, my spending habits, my fiance's maturity at times, the sales people.......etc :roll:
> I got so fed up I started walking away from her in the shops and looking for things for myself. And then she'd ask why I was being quiet. I told her I was tired... but what if I had said anything else I might have gotten mad and said something mean.
> 
> So i get home... and OH is in the middle of a game on xbox. I wait til he's done... he says 5 words to me then starts a new one. :growlmad: :trouble: And he knew that I wasn't in a good mood anymore and wanted to spend time with him and try to feel better, but no guitar Hero 5 is more important to him right now. :growlmad: So here I am pounding away on the keyboard trying not to cry.....

Aww babe thats crap :hugs: Hope your feeling better.


----------



## needausername

awwwwww pnut baby! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PnutProtector

Thanks everyone! 

I still haven't talked to him about anything this morning.... I think he's ignoring what happened. BUT he is doing some chores around the house though! 

Hope everyone's had a good weekend!


----------



## sondra_mama

hello! i'm cassondra. 24 yrs old and we are going to ttc in january!! =] if my period shows so i can start tracking my cycles.


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: Cassondra! Welcome!


----------



## sondra_mama

thank you!! =]


----------



## londonbird

Right ive told oh the implant got to come out

just constantly angry about it and dreaming about taking it out/ripping it out!! making me mad

He said to prepare some info on other options for him as he isnt prepared to get the snip himself.. back to arguing and no sex... better get some in whilst still got the implant in!!


----------



## Kracker

Hiya all, I'm Tracey 30 years young and hoping to ttc next summer when my bubs is 2! Be good to talk to you all as I have been a member for a while but don't post much as the site is so big and I get a bit lost, lol. I hope everyone is wellxx


----------



## mummy to be

Hello all :) I am 24 and WTT (TTC in Feb 2010) my fiance and i are getting married on the 13th Feb and we are hoping to get a honeymoon baby :) This will be our 2nd Child. We have a 6 month old Daughter Layla as well :) 

How is everyone? 

I found out my best mate is preggers last night and i just want to go off the pill and be pregnant NOW lol.... i miss being pregnant sooo much....


----------



## morri

A different forum(a sports forum infact) which I have been on practically since it was founded, admin, is expecting a baby now too(well his oh at least ) that after his co admin already has one which is poss. 1 yo.


----------



## PnutProtector

I think I need to go to the doc. i was just going to wait until after the wedding when i'll be put on OH's insurance. But I think i just need to find a women's clinic and suck it up and go. 

I think i have PCOS. 
My periods are getting weird; regular, but the flow is varying. 
My facial hair is getting darker and thicker
I'm having more trouble than normal losing weight

that's atleast three of the symptoms... i'm scared.


----------



## Sooz

How have I only just seen this thread. :dohh:

I'm 23 and will be 23 when we start TTC in April, DH is 28 and worried he is getting old....he has dreamed of being a Dad for years and most of his fantasys revolve around being younger than 30 and having a son, lol! Hoping to make at least one of those a reality in 2010-2011. We've been together for 6 years next month and married for 3 months. He means the world to me. :D


Hoping our TTC plans havn't been thwarted before they begin as my doctor is checking me for endometriosis in two weeks.


----------



## brunettebimbo

PnutProtector said:


> I think I need to go to the doc. i was just going to wait until after the wedding when i'll be put on OH's insurance. But I think i just need to find a women's clinic and suck it up and go.
> 
> I think i have PCOS.
> My periods are getting weird; regular, but the flow is varying.
> My facial hair is getting darker and thicker
> I'm having more trouble than normal losing weight
> 
> that's atleast three of the symptoms... i'm scared.

Yeh I think you should go but don't worry too much, my friend had really bad PCOS and now has a gorgeous 4 week old baby girl. It took her I think about 14 months to concieve but still she got there!

Sooz I have my fingers crossed for you too:hugs:


----------



## Peach

Boo!


----------



## plutosblue

brunettebimbo said:


> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> I think I need to go to the doc. i was just going to wait until after the wedding when i'll be put on OH's insurance. But I think i just need to find a women's clinic and suck it up and go.
> 
> I think i have PCOS.
> My periods are getting weird; regular, but the flow is varying.
> My facial hair is getting darker and thicker
> I'm having more trouble than normal losing weight
> 
> that's atleast three of the symptoms... i'm scared.
> 
> Yeh I think you should go but don't worry too much, my friend had really bad PCOS and now has a gorgeous 4 week old baby girl. It took her I think about 14 months to concieve but still she got there!
> 
> Sooz I have my fingers crossed for you too:hugs:Click to expand...

Thats reassuring, I am waiting for bloods back from the doctors since lack of AF means she is testing my hormones incase of PCOS. I have a few symptoms, those being:
I have irregular periods, infact after coming off BCP I haven't had a period (this is 4 months down the line)
I have grown a few nipple hairs, (I know TMI but I was like :sad2: ) *Plucks!!*
And I always get a niggling pain on my left side where my ovary would be, its been constant for a week now...

:blush: I was really worried about how this may affect my fertility but if your friend can do it then goddamn so can my little ovaries! 

:happydance: Go babies go!


----------



## PnutProtector

that is reassuring BrunetteBimbo thanks.

:rofl: at Pluto :happydance: Go Babies Go!
fingers crossed that it's nothing serious for you though


----------



## plutosblue

PnutProtector said:


> that is reassuring BrunetteBimbo thanks.
> 
> :rofl: at Pluto :happydance: Go Babies Go!
> fingers crossed that it's nothing serious for you though

Thanks sweety, I will probably be a blithering wreck until Monday but better safe than sorry xx Fingers crossed for you toosies, hope the doc gives you good news :hugs:


----------



## PnutProtector

thanks :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Feeling the love today feeling the love!!! :rofl:


----------



## PnutProtector

Peach said:


> Boo!

:coffee: 

what? oh yeah *runs away screaming* 



Love you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Peach

Hello Girlies :hi: 

How have you all been, sorry I havent popped in for a little while! Well I have been back to the dr's regarding my lack of AF, for you who dont know I havent een AF since the 20th Aug!!!!! Well The Dr did bloods and waters last month and they all came back "OK" I had blood in my urin and the blood test didnt show anything so because of the blood in the water he put me on some anti biotics to get rid of an infection that I may be fighting! Fast forward to now and still no AF still weeing like there is no tomorrow! He is sending me for more blood test and to see a urologist (sp) blood test to check my hormones etc see whats going on and if they have any answers!!!! 

The Gearbox has gone on my new car!!!!

Oh and things are all going through on the house 

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## fairygirl

Peach-

Yay: antibiotics.
Boo: more tests.
Yay: House.
Boo: car. (Sorry in a childish mood)

What car did that to you? Not good.


----------



## plutosblue

Peach said:


> Hello Girlies :hi:
> 
> How have you all been, sorry I havent popped in for a little while! Well I have been back to the dr's regarding my lack of AF, for you who dont know I havent een AF since the 20th Aug!!!!! Well The Dr did bloods and waters last month and they all came back "OK" I had blood in my urin and the blood test didnt show anything so because of the blood in the water he put me on some anti biotics to get rid of an infection that I may be fighting! Fast forward to now and still no AF still weeing like there is no tomorrow! He is sending me for more blood test and to see a urologist (sp) blood test to check my hormones etc see whats going on and if they have any answers!!!!
> 
> The Gearbox has gone on my new car!!!!
> 
> Oh and things are all going through on the house
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPP

Oooo atleast I am not the only one in this boat, I haven't had AF since the start of July :blush: I get my results Monday so apprehensive but hopeful to get things sorted. I am having my hormones tested too!

Glad your bloods came back ok! :happydance: Hope you get this sorted soons x

Everyone is having car problems, my car radio was stolen :cry: my poor wittle car was violated. Ok.. so its my fault since I left the passenger door open but thats not the point! :rofl:


----------



## PnutProtector

Hope that both you ladies find out what's up with the :witch: and that it's nothing serious. 

OH and I talked last night and decided that we want to have 3 years between our kids... and now i'm broody.... it's a bittersweet thing right now to talk about it.


----------



## Peach

I think I have just cum on but it like red snot? It wernt normaly like that


----------



## Blob

Ooooh i'm in this boat too :( I have only had one since Tabs was born over a year ago now :cry: 
I may go to the docs in Jan if its still not here...


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'm Kristin. I'm 20. I'm engaged to my OH and we don't have a set TTC date yet T^T.


----------



## plutosblue

Blob said:


> Ooooh i'm in this boat too :( I have only had one since Tabs was born over a year ago now :cry:
> I may go to the docs in Jan if its still not here...

Don't be sad I'm sure it's ok hunni, pregnancy can wear your body out lol My friend had the same problem, I would deffo see the docs in Jan if its still playing fun and games with you, just to be on the safe side

:hugs: Hugs for you


----------



## Blob

We're going to be graduating to TTC about the same time :happydance: Hmmm i have a feeling its cos i'm still feeding her...which is going to suck as i want 2nd and 3rd babies close together :dohh:


----------



## plutosblue

Blob said:


> We're going to be graduating to TTC about the same time :happydance: Hmmm i have a feeling its cos i'm still feeding her...which is going to suck as i want 2nd and 3rd babies close together :dohh:

Ooooo I have another WTT buddy :blush:

:hugs: Theres so many of us for April time, can't wait!


----------



## Blob

Well i'm going over at some point in March i dont really have a fixed date so prob will end up being the 1st of March :rofl: I might get some opks for March :lol:


----------



## plutosblue

Same here I don't really have a fixed date so it may well be sooner or later depending on how everything goes :happydance: April just seems the date atm x

I know all I would have to do is hint and OH would be on me like a shot!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Yea i dont think my OH will mind either he just says we need to be married before the next one is born :yipee: 
All depends on our bodies huh :(


----------



## plutosblue

Blob said:


> :rofl: Yea i dont think my OH will mind either he just says we need to be married before the next one is born :yipee:
> All depends on our bodies huh :(

Well you know my fingers are crossed for you hun, you never know our bodies may sort themselves and we get to TTC at the same time! :hugs:


----------



## GirlBlue

HI, Count me In. I'm new to B&B. Let's see. My DH and I are poor grad students, married 3 yrs. We are NP (actively at least, but NT either til I'm done w/school which will make him get out of school and get a job too in 2.5 yrs. I'm happy to be wtt, but sad and broody 1/2 the time, so I thought I better join the forum and find something to do to make me laugh in the meantime. He could wait forever, so no official date set. But my deadline to TTC is 9/11.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Peach

Hey hey hey everybody :hi:

Sorry I ahve neglected you all for a while I have been really busy!! Any how! 

GUESS WHAT we got the house we wanted and we will be moving in in two weeks I am so happy!!!!!! Also AF came so theres two bits of good news for you.....Still dont know why she went on the missing list! 

Hello to all the newbes:hi: how is everyone


----------



## PnutProtector

that is really good news! So happy for you!

I am... well I'm still alive and that's what counts right?


----------



## Sooz

plutosblue said:


> Same here I don't really have a fixed date so it may well be sooner or later depending on how everything goes :happydance: April just seems the date atm x
> 
> I know all I would have to do is hint and OH would be on me like a shot!

Mine is the same,a good 2-3 times a week he hints or just out and asks why can't we start now. He even offered to put more savings aside each month if we could start TTC in January! :haha::haha:

Sadly for me it dosn't work like that.

I get my blood & swab results back Monday but feel pretty chilled about it all now. I am almost certain they are not going to find Endo, though of course we still wont know what the F is wrong with me then.:shrug:


----------



## plutosblue

Sooz said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> Same here I don't really have a fixed date so it may well be sooner or later depending on how everything goes :happydance: April just seems the date atm x
> 
> I know all I would have to do is hint and OH would be on me like a shot!
> 
> Mine is the same,a good 2-3 times a week he hints or just out and asks why can't we start now. He even offered to put more savings aside each month if we could start TTC in January! :haha::haha:
> 
> Sadly for me it dosn't work like that.
> 
> I get my blood & swab results back Monday but feel pretty chilled about it all now. I am almost certain they are not going to find Endo, though of course we still wont know what the F is wrong with me then.:shrug:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for your results Sooz, keep us updated xxx 

Got my bloods back and all clear so I guess I'm just odd ... :wacko: I see my doc at the end of December (getting weaned off my meds) so I will update her if AF still hasn't shown by then... 

:hugs:


----------



## morri

gah so demotivatd today. and the weather suck as well. I am going to going to uni late today...


----------



## Sooz

plutosblue said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> Same here I don't really have a fixed date so it may well be sooner or later depending on how everything goes :happydance: April just seems the date atm x
> 
> I know all I would have to do is hint and OH would be on me like a shot!
> 
> Mine is the same,a good 2-3 times a week he hints or just out and asks why can't we start now. He even offered to put more savings aside each month if we could start TTC in January! :haha::haha:
> 
> Sadly for me it dosn't work like that.
> 
> I get my blood & swab results back Monday but feel pretty chilled about it all now. I am almost certain they are not going to find Endo, though of course we still wont know what the F is wrong with me then.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for your results Sooz, keep us updated xxx
> 
> Got my bloods back and all clear so I guess I'm just odd ... :wacko: I see my doc at the end of December (getting weaned off my meds) so I will update her if AF still hasn't shown by then...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks Hun :hugs:
I've had problems with lethargy and aneamia on and off for over 3 years now so would be nice to get an answer...just not that one! It's horrid being in limbo.

I really hope that AF shows her face for you soon. :hugs: Can it be a side-effect of your medication? Do women still ovulate if they don't have a period? :wacko:


----------



## booflebump

Hello ladies!

Long term WTT-er here! Dont spend much time in here now I have put my journal to rest, but I promise to be better! xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

A lot of you know me buuut...

I'm Kristin. I'm engaged (we're aiming for April 2011) and I'm 20, he's 19. I've never had any children but my friend and I raised a mutual friend's 2 girls when she (or her husband) couldn't be bothered to. They now live with their grandparents (someone called CPs on their parents and the kids were given legally to the grandparents--we never had legal guardianship) but we see them all the time.

I can't wait to have my own though! eeee! OH was dead-set against it, but he's warming up the the idea pretty damn quickly! (we still have a while to go for that thoguh...) yaaay!


----------



## plutosblue

Sooz said:


> Thanks Hun :hugs:
> I've had problems with lethargy and aneamia on and off for over 3 years now so would be nice to get an answer...just not that one! It's horrid being in limbo.
> 
> I really hope that AF shows her face for you soon. :hugs: Can it be a side-effect of your medication? Do women still ovulate if they don't have a period? :wacko:

Hi chicken :hugs: You know I hope you get your answer soon

I have had problems too, I was on stronger iron pills for a while but I'm ok now, I just try to get a good nights sleep and try to keep tabs on my diet. 

I've been googling it, its not a side effect listed on the leaflet, infact is says the opposite and that I should have blood coming out of everywhere :rofl: 

But it seems a lot of women have been having missed periods while on the meds, on one site its even listed as a serious side effect :wacko:

Who knows?! 

:shrug: Bah humbug. I'll ask santa for it for christmas :blush:


----------



## Sooz

plutosblue said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> :shrug: Bah humbug. I'll ask santa for it for christmas :blush:
> 
> ...and in four months you'll be begging her to stay away! An AF is for life not just for Christmas! :rofl:
> 
> It's funny the side-effects that never make it onto the data sheet with some medications. There is a symptom known as VHD limp that bunnies can get after vaccination yet the manufacturers refuse to acknowledge it (I am a bunny :bunny: buff :blush:). Drives me nuts that people have to research it on forums to find out it's harmless! :growlmad:
> 
> I just want to know if I can start on my iron pills again yet or if they need more tests. Sooo sleepy....:-({|= < *worlds smallest violin plays just for Sooz*Click to expand...


----------



## plutosblue

Sooz said:


> ...and in four months you'll be begging her to stay away! An AF is for life not just for Christmas! :rofl:
> 
> It's funny the side-effects that never make it onto the data sheet with some medications. There is a symptom known as VHD limp that bunnies can get after vaccination yet the manufacturers refuse to acknowledge it (I am a bunny :bunny: buff :blush:). Drives me nuts that people have to research it on forums to find out it's harmless! :growlmad:
> 
> I just want to know if I can start on my iron pills again yet or if they need more tests. Sooo sleepy....:-({|= < *worlds smallest violin plays just for Sooz*

Hahahahaha I PMSL at that! Maybe I will tell santa to hold onto it then!

I had a bunny but it got mixamitosis :cry: Poor Snuffles went to bunny heaven... ok it was 12 years ago but that doesn't make it any easier... 

Awwww poor Sooz :hugs: :-({|=


----------



## kissingtoast

Hey Girls,

For some reason i've only just noticed this thread! For those who haven't bumped into me on here already - I'm Laura, I'm 28, from Coventry UK, OH Dave is 24. I'm a Dental Hygienist part-time & a full-time student studying for a degree in Acupuncture which I finish in July!

I start TTC for my Bday in June (well I would start now if I had my way but OH wants to wait - hopefully we're compromising on June).

:hug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

kissingtoast said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> For some reason i've only just noticed this thread! For those who haven't bumped into me on here already - I'm Laura, I'm 28, from Coventry UK, OH Dave is 24. I'm a Dental Hygienist part-time & a full-time student studying for a degree in Acupuncture which I finish in July!
> 
> I start TTC for my Bday in June (well I would start now if I had my way but OH wants to wait - hopefully we're compromising on June).
> 
> :hug:

Did you start as a Dental Nurse?

I am a currently working in an Orthodontic Clinic and training to be a Dental Nurse :D


----------



## kissingtoast

brunettebimbo said:


> kissingtoast said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls,
> 
> Did you start as a Dental Nurse?
> 
> I am a currently working in an Orthodontic Clinic and training to be a Dental Nurse :DClick to expand...

Yeah I was a nurse for about 15 months between A levels & uni for the hygienist course :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sounds good!

I'm thinking about becoming an Orthodontic Therapist but its £12,900 for one year!!:growlmad:


----------



## kissingtoast

brunettebimbo said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> I'm thinking about becoming an Orthodontic Therapist but its £12,900 for one year!!:growlmad:

Worth it in the end though - I have a few m8s who hav done it & they love it! Do it while you're still young :)


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi i'm Becci married to Adrian. got married 13th September 08. not sure when we are going to start trying again though. but enjoying the time we are having now we have lost to babies. but all is good and i'm on a massive diet to lose 3 stone and then we will go from there :) xxx


----------



## jemima17

Hi 

I am 27, married for 3 years and have been hoping to conceive for a while. But i had a tumour and had my pituitary gland removed when i was 19 so take all my hormones by tablets - got an appt on 9/12/09 at last with a reproductive endocrinologist in london, who will hopefully prescribe me all I need to get pg. hoping for the best but knowing it might not be. any one with info on ovulatin induction (FSH and LH) would be grateful

Jemima


----------



## whiby

Hi I'm Angela, I'm 29 on Saturday (eek!). I have been married since July 08 and have a gorgeous 6 month old little boy. Hubby and I decided just earlier this evening we would TTC #2 after he has finished his PGCE and hopefully got a teaching job - should be around October 2011, so I'll be around for a while!


----------



## morri

Damn the bloody(literally xD) AF. I hate having it strongly on a day where I have to go to uni.


----------



## Sooz

brunettebimbo said:


> kissingtoast said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls,
> 
> For some reason i've only just noticed this thread! For those who haven't bumped into me on here already - I'm Laura, I'm 28, from Coventry UK, OH Dave is 24. I'm a Dental Hygienist part-time & a full-time student studying for a degree in Acupuncture which I finish in July!
> 
> I start TTC for my Bday in June (well I would start now if I had my way but OH wants to wait - hopefully we're compromising on June).
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Did you start as a Dental Nurse?
> 
> I am a currently working in an Orthodontic Clinic and training to be a Dental Nurse :DClick to expand...

My BF is a qualified Dental Nurse and she loves it. :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I love it too :D


----------



## PnutProtector

I'm stealing an idea from something I heard in chat.

we should do a secret santa! 

who's in?


----------



## brunettebimbo

As in what? :lol:


----------



## PnutProtector

everyone who wants to participate can PM me their address and 3 things they would like for christmas. Preferably something under $20. 

OR we could do sweets. (that's a really great idea. I can't get a lot of the english candy in the US.... hmmm... )

then i can have OH (winklewoo) draw names for everyone and PM you your person and their list and address. 

And then I will delete all the addresses out of my inbox if that makes everyone comfortable.


----------



## whiby

I think one has been organised - it is a sticky thread in Santas Grotto. There were some membership requirements I believe, I think it might have closed now though. Sorry I don't know how to put a link to threads or I would have put it here x


----------



## morri

Whats a secret santa?


----------



## PnutProtector

whiby said:


> I think one has been organised - it is a sticky thread in Santas Grotto. There were some membership requirements I believe, I think it might have closed now though. Sorry I don't know how to put a link to threads or I would have put it here x

ooohhh.... oh well... nevermind then


----------



## londonbird

Checking in guys :)

Persisting with the implant... trying to get used to it... uncomfortable and ugly looking..but does the trick, so trying to be patient with it

Hope everyone is well..and getting festive :)


----------



## rae27

I'm desperately wtt! would be good to hear some wise words that might help make me a little more patient!


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

so i know this is the 20-30 something group butttt im 19, be 20 this year, and was wondering if it was ok that i join anyway? :blush:

im jen, 19 (as i said) im dating Carlton. and we are wtt until marriage. he wants kids really soon after we get married which is great! :thumbup:....he just isnt sure when he wants to get married.:dohh:


----------



## PnutProtector

londonbird: just hang in there. :hugs:

Rae27: Welcome! We are all waiting so very impatiently. well... i am at least. But this site helps, as does my WTT Goals list

xxJennaBearxx: Welcome!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I can't participate in Secret Santa this year--no money. T^T

So I've decided to chart my temps on the pill. Why would I get up at 6AM every morning to temp when i'm clearly not O-ing, you say? FOR FUN! FOR SCIENCE! I'm curious what my body's up to with this crap in it.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/6319b <--in case you're curious.

This round is a mess though--getting back into the swing of things (I haven't temped in over a year!) I used to temp pre-pill so I thought, why not? hahaha


----------



## rae27

Just realised I never actually introduced myself!
I'm Rae (or Rachel) and I'm 23. My husband is 27 and we're hoping to ttc in about a year's time. If you want to know more about my longings I've got a wtt journal.


----------



## Hamsterlovin

Hi. I'm 20, have been dating Mr right for nearly a year. currently still in education but really keen to try soon after I finish my course. Soon being maybe two years after? But who knows when exactly! All I know is I can't wait to try so I am glad to have found this place where we can all vent our frustration and urgency while wtt! :D x


----------



## PnutProtector

welcome all newbies! :hi: Hamsterlovin!

oohh look Needa!! there's someone else from Ireland!


----------



## Hamsterlovin

PnutProtector said:


> welcome all newbies! :hi: Hamsterlovin!
> 
> oohh look Needa!! there's someone else from Ireland!

Thank you! Yay so that means there is someone else from Ireland here? love it.. :D how is everyone by the way?


----------



## morri

I am fine:)
One more presentation finished off :D


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Anyone else getting bombed with snow today?

My house is under a pile of it and my hometown (where I am now) started as snow, turned to rain...gross!!


----------



## londonbird

how lovely snow :) havent seen snow in aggges! 

Just cold n grey here!!

Got my module results for my course today passed this year :) ..least thats something positive, needed that today!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Yay for passing!

Not snow here. It's rain and slush. It's gross.

I like real snow though...especially if I'm looking at it from inside a warm house! hahaha


----------



## PnutProtector

Hamsterlovin said:


> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> welcome all newbies! :hi: Hamsterlovin!
> 
> oohh look Needa!! there's someone else from Ireland!
> 
> Thank you! Yay so that means there is someone else from Ireland here? love it.. :D how is everyone by the way?Click to expand...

yep! Needausername is from Ireland. 


No snow for Georgia.... :cry: it's in the mid 60's today.


----------



## Danilou1910

Can I join you ladies, just seen this group.

My name is Danielle. I am a newly wed to my amazing Hubby Allan, we got married on halloween and it was fabulous. We have been together over 8 years now and have a gorgeous but naughty little boy, Charlie who is 2 1/12. I Live In Newcastle upon Tyne :happydance:

We are hoping to start TTC in june/july next year when my implant is due to be removed, we are WTT to allow us to save a little after after wedding and xmas, get last bits in house done and just enjoy being newly weds :D


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: welcome Danilou!


----------



## Danilou1910

Thanks :)


----------



## Ein_85

Hiya All!

I am Ein. I am 24 years old. I am dating this really wonderful girl and she and I have been together a little over a year. We are WTT for a couple of reason, one of the main ones being money, another being that I have a couple of problems I want cleared up before I even think about kids. I live in the USA via Tennessee, and I'm just really happy to be hear!


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: Ein! Welcome! 


in other news.... H2B and I had an oopsie. And according to FF i was fertile that day and OV'd the next. (secret :happydance:) 
my mom is going to kill me if i am though


----------



## Sparklebaby

hi ladies, thought i would pop in on peachys behalf make sure ur all behaving yourselves.
ummmmmm PNUT norty girl :rofl: hehehehehe :winkwink: ur secret is safe with me. why is ur mum gonna kill u hun? xxxx


----------



## PnutProtector

Sparklebaby said:


> hi ladies, thought i would pop in on peachys behalf make sure ur all behaving yourselves.
> ummmmmm PNUT norty girl :rofl: hehehehehe :winkwink: ur secret is safe with me. why is ur mum gonna kill u hun? xxxx

she's said so many times that she wouldn't be happy if i fell PG before the wedding. She doesn't think we are ready and she isn't ready to be a grandmother. Every time I bring up the subject she gives me the evil eye! 
She also thinks that we wouldn't do the wedding if i got pg. I would still totally have my wedding bump or no bump! I've been looking forward to it for far too long to put it off. 

She'll get over it though.


----------



## runnergrl

Just noticed this thread so I thought I would have a turn. My name is Megan, I am 29(yikes) married to my wonderful DH (31) and we are NTNP till June when we officially try. We are 'avoiding fertile days" right now. I'll let you know how that goes:thumbup:


----------



## PnutProtector

welcome to the club Megan!


----------



## kissingtoast

runnergrl said:


> Just noticed this thread so I thought I would have a turn. My name is Megan, I am 29(yikes) married to my wonderful DH (31) and we are NTNP till June when we officially try. We are 'avoiding fertile days" right now. I'll let you know how that goes:thumbup:

:happydance: another June girlie come to play! :D


----------



## morri

My mood was lightened up when I come yesterday :),

(I was at a Christmas part of the geosciences institutes , didnt see anybody I know so felt like the only person who was not talking to any other person) 
anyway when I came home I saw a message in the snow ^^ 
one said : Hi Bianca
second a few metres on next to the door said 'I love you' if thats not a nice message in the snow :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

morri said:


> My mood was lightened up when I come yesterday :),
> 
> (I was at a Christmas part of the geosciences institutes , didnt see anybody I know so felt like the only person who was not talking to any other person)
> anyway when I came home I saw a message in the snow ^^
> one said : Hi Bianca
> second a few metres on next to the door said 'I love you' if thats not a nice message in the snow :D

That's lovely! :D

H2B said to me yesterday "I may write my name in the snow with my wee" Dirty man!!:rofl:


----------



## millerbright

Hello everyone.

I'm 24 and my dh is 25. We are wtt until September 2012 (so basically forever!). I am in graduate school and at that point I'll be on internship and just have research to do for my PhD. Hubby wants one before he's 30, so that's factored into the plan. 

It's nice to know I'm not the only one waiting. It's hard and especially difficult when you don't have too many people to talk to, being in grad school and such.

Cheers!

Am


----------



## princess_bump

how have i missed this :dohh:

can i join you all :blush:

i'm carly, 25, mummy to maddi, and we wtt ready for our disney wedding in septemer :happydance: looking to start trying july-ish 2010 atm!


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: welcome millerbright and Princess!!


----------



## plutosblue

brunettebimbo said:


> That's lovely! :D
> 
> H2B said to me yesterday "I may write my name in the snow with my wee" Dirty man!!:rofl:

:rofl: Your OH sounds just like mine!!

"Hunny can I make yellow snow?" :shock: "No, no you can't, you skank." :haha:


----------



## PnutProtector

plutosblue said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> That's lovely! :D
> 
> H2B said to me yesterday "I may write my name in the snow with my wee" Dirty man!!:rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Your OH sounds just like mine!!
> 
> "Hunny can I make yellow snow?" :shock: "No, no you can't, you skank." :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hey guys can I join ya?

I'm Helen but u can all call me Ellie if ya like :) I'm 24, been married for 2 years and 4 months, and have one gorgeous little boy who is 7 weeks old on Xmas day called Josh.

WTT until we're in our own place as at the mo, we live with my parents. Don't know how long it'll be


----------



## mummy_ellie09

.


----------



## princess_bump

welcome ellie :wave:

:rofl: at the yellow snow!


----------



## Ein_85

*pouts* I wish it would snow here, all we get is a layer of ice that won't go away, till may. Srsly I thought this was the South! 

:rofl: at the yellow snow...oh gods I haven't laughed that hard in awhile thanks!


----------



## PnutProtector

lol Ein I'm in Georgia so we don't even get the ice!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Why have I not found this thread before :dohh: !!!

I am Alicia, I'm 23 (24 next week though) and I got married in my lovely OH of nearly 8 years in April :flower: WTT until June 5th (extremely specific I know :wacko:) but as of this month we are getting a bit of practice in with NTNP during non fertile times of the month.

:flower:


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: AmeliePoulain Welcome!!


----------



## bambikate

can i join you girls? Carly r u wtt? :) x x


----------



## wanting2010

Hi guys, I'm new here. I'm 22 and have been married to my high school sweetheart for 2.5 years. I've always wanted to be a mother, but the baby fever really set in about a year ago. Hubby isn't quite ready to try yet, but has given me a timeline of mid-late 2010. In the meantime, I'm hoping for an "accident". =D


----------



## PnutProtector

welcome bambikate and wanting2010! :hi: 

Wanting: I <3 sparkly vampires too


----------



## kissingtoast

wanting2010 said:


> Hubby isn't quite ready to try yet, but has given me a timeline of mid-late 2010. In the meantime, I'm hoping for an "accident". =D

Ooo me 2 - OH not quiet ready but I'm trying to pin him down to my Bday in June! Good luck :)


----------



## Chloe's mum02

Hi, can join the club? I am 26 and OH is 38. I have a daughter who is 7 and have been with OH for 21 months. We are WTT until May 2010. Not long now. I can't wait and I am looking forward to chatting on here with girls who know how hard it is to wait!!!! xx


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: Chole's mum!!

I'm WTT til May 2010 too!! Well i am if I'm not pg this month. H2B and I had an oopsie :blush:


----------



## needausername

Hi and welcome to the newbies!


----------



## princess_bump

welcome AmeliePoulain :wave:



bambikate said:


> can i join you girls? Carly r u wtt? :) x x

yes honey :yipee: we've been waiting since jan really, thats when we decided we wanted another sooner (we said when maddi was 5 we'd start ttc) now we're looking to start when she's 2ish :blush: how about you sweetie? have you got a timeline when you'd like another beautiful baby?



wanting2010 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here. I'm 22 and have been married to my high school sweetheart for 2.5 years. I've always wanted to be a mother, but the baby fever really set in about a year ago. Hubby isn't quite ready to try yet, but has given me a timeline of mid-late 2010. In the meantime, I'm hoping for an "accident". =D

hello and welcome :wave:



Chloe's mum02 said:


> Hi, can join the club? I am 26 and OH is 38. I have a daughter who is 7 and have been with OH for 21 months. We are WTT until May 2010. Not long now. I can't wait and I am looking forward to chatting on here with girls who know how hard it is to wait!!!! xx

hey chloe's mum :wave:


----------



## morri

hey all new ones :D


----------



## Ganton

Hi girls :dance:

I'm new on here but hope you don't mind me joining your club. I'm 26, and have been married to DH for 18 months. We'd been planning to TTC from May 2010, but now that it's getting closer, I'm starting to think I won't be ready :?

I'm sure it's natural to feel apprehensive, and there's probably never a 'perfect' time. I'm just a bit unsure at the moment, so am hoping that chatting on here will help me to decide, and answer some questions that I have.


----------



## PnutProtector

Welcome Ganton! :hi: 

I'm WTT till May too! I think everyone is a little nervous, but it'll pass.


----------



## Ganton

Yeah I know, I'm just one of life's planners so would like to be as close to 100% confident before TTC. I've stopped pill and am taking Folic Acid so am good to go if we do decide to try in May.

Thanks for the reply by the way. I see you're getting married soon, how are the plans going?


----------



## PnutProtector

they are going well thanks! I've just gotten through a dead period in the planning process and now it's about to pick up again, so I'm excited!!


----------



## Ganton

Ah I know what you mean. No-one wanted to meet with us until about 3 months before our wedding, then it was appointments and things to do every weekend. I hope I'm not making it sound bad because it really isn't - I loved the build up to my wedding, so enjoy :wedding:


----------



## princess_bump

welcome Ganton :wave:
i think it's natural to feel apprehensive when understanding such a life changing decision of having babies, we found it just eventually 'felt right' and we were all ready to go :D


----------



## AmeliePoulain

PnutProtector said:


> they are going well thanks! I've just gotten through a dead period in the planning process and now it's about to pick up again, so I'm excited!!

We found that it went crazy busy about 12 weeks before the wedding...I can't believe that it is a whole nearly 9 months since we got married, the time goes so fast :cry:


----------



## GirlBlue

Welcome New folks:flower: I haven't posted in here in a while but, I'm still inthe club if you'll have me...DH and I are 30 and in grad school FT. He finishes in May/August and I want to finish early in 2011 so I can have a LO.

@ Ganton: I'm a planner too. That's why I am here even though we're not TTC until 2011. Gives me ideas of stuff to plan while I can't plan for a pregnancy....lol...like planning what vitamins I'll take for the next 6 mnths...

welcome


----------



## PnutProtector

AmeliePoulain said:


> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> they are going well thanks! I've just gotten through a dead period in the planning process and now it's about to pick up again, so I'm excited!!
> 
> We found that it went crazy busy about 12 weeks before the wedding...I can't believe that it is a whole nearly 9 months since we got married, the time goes so fast :cry:Click to expand...

i'm not even going to think about 12 weeks before the wedding. 
We are going to be so busy between now and then. My best friend is PG and I'm throwing her baby shower at the end of this month, She's due end of feb to early march, and then all the rest of the planning stuff... :wacko: I'm excited about it though!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

PnutProtector said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> they are going well thanks! I've just gotten through a dead period in the planning process and now it's about to pick up again, so I'm excited!!
> 
> We found that it went crazy busy about 12 weeks before the wedding...I can't believe that it is a whole nearly 9 months since we got married, the time goes so fast :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm not even going to think about 12 weeks before the wedding.
> We are going to be so busy between now and then. My best friend is PG and I'm throwing her baby shower at the end of this month, She's due end of feb to early march, and then all the rest of the planning stuff... :wacko: I'm excited about it though!Click to expand...

Awww that is exciting :flower: I think it is really important to try and enjoy the planning, even though there will always be stressful bits! I think that for me the planning was a part of the whole event and having done all the organising and arranging it made the actual day feel even more special.

:flower:


----------



## PnutProtector

that's how i feel about it most of the time!


----------



## princess_bump

it is exciting planning :happydance: i feel we don't have that much too do, as so much is done by our wedding coordinator, which is really nice, i just want it too be here now :blush:


----------



## PnutProtector

i know what you mean princess_bump. Our wedding coordinator is doing most of the work for us too, so I don't have much to focus on. 

The fact that H2B and I live together makes us feel like we are already married and stuff, so I'm feeling the pull of my uterus.


----------



## princess_bump

PnutProtector said:


> i know what you mean princess_bump. Our wedding coordinator is doing most of the work for us too, so I don't have much to focus on.
> 
> *The fact that H2B and I live together makes us feel like we are already married and stuff, so I'm feeling the pull of my uterus*.

me too! gosh i feel just the same! another baby would just fit in so easy with us now, i think, damn waiting! :dohh:


----------



## Dumpling

Hello! I'm 25, will be 26 in April & am hoping to start TTC in July/August so will be 27 when having a baby. Feels like the right age for me & OH! 

I am very jealous of all you girlies planning your weddings, wish I had a big sparkly rock on my finger (or even a little one!), but guess thats just another thing I have to wait for! Damn I'm so impatient!


----------



## princess_bump

Dumpling said:


> Hello! I'm 25, will be 26 in April & am hoping to start TTC in July/August so will be 27 when having a baby. Feels like the right age for me & OH!
> 
> I am very jealous of all you girlies planning your weddings, wish I had a big sparkly rock on my finger (or even a little one!), but guess thats just another thing I have to wait for! Damn I'm so impatient!

welcome hon :wave: hoping this year brings you lots of things ;)


----------



## Peach

Hello Girls

Happy new year to you all! 

I cant get over how much has happened since I was last on and god have I missed you girls and welcome to all the newbies

Well I have finally moved in to the house with H2B and we love it it is so nice to have our own place! How have you girls been


----------



## princess_bump

hey peach :wave: glad your enjoying your new home :D


----------



## Frankie

Can I join you WTT sometime this year aint yet sorted a date


----------



## PnutProtector

of course you can join us Frankie!! Welcome :hi:


----------



## princess_bump

welcome frankie :wave: hope we're all well wtt'ers :D


----------



## Peach

Hello Frankie, I hope you are well! We would love for you to join us! 

Hi Girls, 

I am well thank you! Looking forward to the snow going away! I am fed up with it now! I have settled in to the new house, loving it! XRX


----------



## kim'sbump

Hi there i've come to join in the wtter club if thats ok. I'm Kim 25 and married with a little girl who is 13 months and i am currently waiting till Dec to try for number 2 if i can wait that long!! hope your all ok and aren't getting too impatient with the wait - unlike me!


----------



## TinyBoots

Hello ladies (and gents if there are any!!)

Can I join the WTTers club? :D

I'm 22, 23 mid February. I've been with my OH for 3 years, but are waiting for a while longer, until I'm settled in my new job and have bought a house together before starting a family. I'm so impatient though it's killing me!

*hugs to all*

xx


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: welcome Kim and TinyBoots!


----------



## TinyBoots

Thanks Pnut! I'm very happy to be here, you ladies are all so lovely xx


----------



## morri

I have a feeling this fertility freinds does not tlike e. I just entered old data from back before which i put down in a calendar, adnnow it seems to conflict with the short clcyle i had this time xD.

It is showing me ovulation ndates on a period day xD


----------



## mushmouth

xcuse me miss... can I join? :D

HI all, I'm 23, married for just over a year to my DH who is 28 going on 13! I'm Waiting for hubby to decide he wants to TTC... not sure if or when that will ever happen! He likes to dangle the carrot and snatch it away (no pun intended!) we're NTNP - i think i got that acronym right! so each month I obsessivly watch my bodys every move, and am currently waiting for AF to arrive in a matter of days - 3 actually... wish it was more fun!

also - still arguing with myself on Baby vs career, and baby seems to be winning at the mo... figure i can pick up on my career again once i go back to work!

anyway enough about me - HI everyone! :D


----------



## nona81

Hi I'm Nona

Having Implanon out in Feb, then hubby and I will be TTC!

Hopefully, a baby in 2011 xx


----------



## kissingtoast

Hi Mushmouth & Nona!


----------



## Peach

Hello Newbies! 

I hope you are both well, and regulars you too!

I am driving myself mad at the moment WTT! I am emotional crying at everything god and moody, grumpy with OH cuz he says it aint the right time we have money to save and things we need to sort first...Grrrrrrr...I know he is right! Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I want it to be this time next year!


----------



## morri

My sister gave birht to a baby boy yesterday :) and his name is Tom Oliver :)


----------



## Peach

COngratulations Hunnie! HOpe mum and baby are both well


----------



## morri

Yup they are :D


----------



## kittylady

Hi Im Steph and I'm WTT although I have some really mixed emotions at the moment. I want to have a baby now but I want to get an education to as I'm at Uni. We have just got a mortgage and I am in the process of getting a new car as my old one died last week.

I thought I was alone waiting without having anyone to talk to. My sister has gorgeous twin boys and I love them to pieces although it does make me slightly jealous.

Ok enough rant about my life. I'd like to join the 20-30 Wtters group.

:thumbup:


----------



## kissingtoast

Hey Steph - you're definately not alone! Welcome to the madness of WTT!


----------



## kittylady

Thanks, its hard just to have your fiance just to talk to ^^


----------



## Peach

LOL it is but dont you find some times its better to talk to a woman who knows just how you feel! 

Welcome and I hope we can make your WTT journy more joyful


----------



## kittylady

It is better to speak with women who understand. All of my female friends are career minded. The only person who will talk to me about this really is my mother but I live about 10miles away. Not that far but I cant really pop around for a cup of tea all of the time.


----------



## Peach

LOL, IKWYM. My mum is 190 miles away! Still trying to get here to move


----------



## kittylady

Wow that makes me rethink my distance. :dohh:


----------



## Peach

I work 16 miles from home but then I do drive and up here I think you get used to everything being that but further away! Where I used to live I used to think 5 miles was far! 

I am trying to find another job atm and there aint anything! I do want to find something a bit closer to home to save on travel costs I spend £130 on petrol a month and I would much prefer to put that in to savings


----------



## kittylady

I feel similar I drive 50 miles there and 50 miles back to my university so we spend about £300 on petrol a month. It really cuts into my monthly money.:shrug:


----------



## Peach

and it makes it worse with the prices just going up and up! We pay so much on just driving our car it is silly but then the busses cost just as much or more! So its no win lol! God I am a moany cow tonight. I aint normally like this hun!


----------



## kittylady

I'd hate to have to take a child on a bus, I hate them anyway. My cars getting repaired at them mo (lucky I'm not back at uni) so I have to travel on them and they're so dirty and expensive.


----------



## morri

Busses and in gerneal Public transport over here works fine :D SO thats not the problem here.


----------



## princess_bump

welcome to all :wave:
big congratulations to your family morri on your latest addition :D


----------



## kittylady

I know there much better on the continent - UK bus companies need to get there act together and lake a leaf out of the Europeans book.


----------



## kissingtoast

Kitty I agree - ooooo n I just noticed you're only down the road from me in Birmingham lol!


----------



## kittylady

Yeppers ^^Im not far from the coventry road either because I live in south B'ham:happydance:


----------



## kissingtoast

kittylady said:


> Yeppers ^^Im not far from the coventry road either because I live in south B'ham:happydance:

Lol n I'm in North Cov :thumbup:

What u doing at uni?


----------



## kittylady

Law


----------



## kissingtoast

kittylady said:


> Law

Cool :)


----------



## kittylady

Yeah but it's harder than I thought


----------



## kissingtoast

kittylady said:


> Yeah but it's harder than I thought

Aw that sucks hun :( How long you got left? Just keep telling yourself it will be worth the hard work in the end - thats what I keep having to do - been struggling with my degree too :wacko:


----------



## kittylady

Im halfway through my second year I just wish it was more simple:wacko:


----------



## kissingtoast

kittylady said:


> Im halfway through my second year I just wish it was more simple:wacko:

Is it a 3 year course? If so then you are just over halfway through the whole thing as well as the 2nd year! Thats great progress - gotta try n stay positive - I know it's hard sometimes, but I remember this time last year feeling really fed up with my course and it only seems such a short while ago and now I only have 6 months left! 

:hugs: You can do it! And then TTC :happydance:


----------



## kittylady

What is you degree?


----------



## kissingtoast

kittylady said:


> What is you degree?

Traditional Acupuncture :)


----------



## kittylady

Wow thats something you don't come across every day:thumbup:

Are you looking for a job now at the end or do you want to be a mum first?


----------



## kissingtoast

kittylady said:


> Wow thats something you don't come across every day:thumbup:
> 
> Are you looking for a job now at the end or do you want to be a mum first?

Hopefully both - I'm gonna be setting up my own practice 2 days a week and will hopefully be TTC as soon as OH feels ready which I'm hoping will be from June but we'll see.

Hope you don't mind me friend requesting you on here :winkwink:


----------



## kittylady

No I added you. It's nice to have friends who understand you rather than looking at you oddly when this sort of thing comes up :happydance:


----------



## kissingtoast

Definately! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi I'm Vanessa, 26 and live with my OH in Leeds! 

We're WTT til April officially but I'm not on any BC and we're not using protection so I suppose I'm half WTT and TTC lol! It's very exciting! 

I've been with my OH only 6 months but we've been inseperable since we met and we're total soul mates! We've just got two kittens together to get some practice in for looking after a little one ha ha ha 

He's 28 and I'm 26 and we both really want a baby together and feel the time is right and we've met the right person :)


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: welcome Vanessa!!


----------



## Baby Love

I lived in Lincolnshire before I moved to Canada to be with my OH! We are TTC in the summer and I'm so glad there's support for us guys who are kind of stuck in limbo whilst we wait to be fertilized lol :)


----------



## silverbell

Hello :flower:

I am 28 (and so is my OH), been married for 3 years and together for 5 years.

I am over the moon at TTC in August this year, particularly as it was originally March 2011 (see my journal for more).

However, we can only TTC during the last week of August until the end of October and then we'll have to stop again and WTT until March 2011. This is because we have a holiday to Lanzarote in Feb/March to celebrate my 30th and obviously I can't be too early or too late in a pregnancy when travelling. It will be very hard to wait again after trying, but hopefully the time should fly by with Christmas in the middle. Of course, ideally we'd love to be lucky enough to get pregnant during that short time period.

My OH is really on board and keeps complaining that he's just thinking of babies all day! I'm chuffed about this, although it doesn't help my broodiness at all. If not for OH's debt we would have started trying at the end of last year (when OH suddenly became 'ready' and started talking babies all the time!) and we wouldn't have set the wheels in motion for Lanzarote.

It's very difficult waiting, but I will be taking my last birth control pill next week and will then start charting/temping etc and I'm very hopeful that it will keep my mind focused on something else other than babies (doubtful though, I'm sure). I'm very excited about charting, as I can't remember at all what length my cycles were prior to going on the pill, though I do remember I was very regular and rarely early or late, which is good.

The only thing I'm worrying about with TTC is that I have ulcerative colitis/Crohn's disease (docs won't commit either way) and have just come off 2 months of steroids to treat a flare-up. It's advised not to get pregnant during a flare-up and so I'm hopeful that these steroids have 'fixed' me for the time being and that I will remain in remission for some time.

It's nice to meet you all and good luck with the waiting! x


----------



## Peach

Guess What girls, I had a long chat with oh and We are no longer ttc from Jan 2011 but in the next couple of months :happydance: I cant wait! Ekkkkkkkkk

Hello to all the newbies and welcome :hi: I hope we can keep you sain


----------



## Baby Love

That's awesome news, Peach! I am excited for you (and a tad jealous lol). Keep us updated :)


----------



## Peach

I will do! EKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkkk


----------



## kittylady

Yay for Peach :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

silverbell said:


> The only thing I'm worrying about with TTC is that I have ulcerative colitis/Crohn's disease (docs won't commit either way) and have just come off 2 months of steroids to treat a flare-up. It's advised not to get pregnant during a flare-up and so I'm hopeful that these steroids have 'fixed' me for the time being and that I will remain in remission for some time.
> 
> It's nice to meet you all and good luck with the waiting! x

Hi there! 

I have coeliac disease and I'm wondering how it will affect me while I'm ttc and during a pregnancy so I totally understand how you feel though I'm luck enough not to have had to go on steroids for my coeliac! :hugs: xx


----------



## princess_bump

hey and welcome everyone :wave:

peach - thats so exciting! not long at all!

we're still so undecided about a date for ttc again :wacko: we have, all along, said september, and i think we'll stick with it, but then we both said July, when maddi turns 2, but still not sure :dohh:

the longer we wait, the longer i want to wait if that makes sense! i'm liking a bigger age gap, oh i suppose i'll just have to see what happens in the next 5/6months, my OH would really like to start july!


----------



## Nessicle

oooh i love the name Maddi!


----------



## princess_bump

Nessicle said:


> oooh i love the name Maddi!

thank you :D it's just a short version of her name Maddilynne (which is actually pronounced Madeleine)


----------



## ashnbump

Hi ladies :hi:

Im joining you all! (hope theres room for another!)

Im Ashley and my lovely fiancee is called David!

We already have a beautiful 6 month old baby girl called Kara!

We are WTT until moving into TTC in November (or just before!) so our baby girl will be around two when the new baby arrives! We aren't fussy about the sex of our new baby but we have agreed we WONT be finding out the sex this time!

anyway thats us, and im looking forward to sharing this special time with you all!xxx


----------



## Baby Love

Hey there Ashley! Nice to meet you. Your little one is gorgeous. This will be our first time TTC (in the summer) so it will be nice to share everything on here with people who have been there before :)


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Well, i saw this thread and thought id pop in since i saw the words '20-30 something'..So i guess i should join :D

My name is Danielle, im 20 years old, 21 this June:happydance:..Been with new OH for 5 days today :blush:..Me and ex OH we're together for 6 months but thats old history lol. Im a student and its the worst job ever as far as money goes..I have no idea when i want to TTC..So im stuck in WTT until mine & current OH's relationship adds some years lol ;)

Anyway, im boring..Pleased to meet everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby Love

Nice to meet you Danielle, I'm Dannii (real name Danielle) lol. Good luck in your new relationship :)


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Wow, another person with my name..Wooo i found a name buddy already :laugh2: thank you Dannii =] x


----------



## ashnbump

Thanks babylove she is my everything, a handful at times, but a complete diamond!

Im looking forward to going through all the stages with some of you, as i joined in my 2nd trimester last time! I'd be happy to answer any questions and give any advice so feel free when the time comes!xxx


----------



## PnutProtector

*Peach: *
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

I am so excited for you!! OMG that such great news! you just made my whole month!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!


Hello to all the Newbies!! :hi:


----------



## Peach

Love you pnut


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Ohhh, i cant believe how much im missing OH at the moment, i haven't seen him since wednesday..I feel like a love sick teenager again :rofl:..I was suppost to be going to meet his folks tomorrow but it looks like a weekend without him, which is gonna drive me insane :( :cry: :cry:

I have actually never felt like this about any of my other boyfriends, whats wrong with me lol!


----------



## kissingtoast

Peach said:


> Guess What girls, I had a long chat with oh and We are no longer ttc from Jan 2011 but in the next couple of months :happydance: I cant wait! Ekkkkkkkkk
> 
> Hello to all the newbies and welcome :hi: I hope we can keep you sain

:wohoo: wicked news!


----------



## Bmary83

Hi, I'm bernice. Bn with my OH 5 years, not engaged, no sign of marriage pr babies as OH "isn't ready!". Slowly goin mad!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Welcome Bernice :) xx

I so dont want to go to work placement tomorrow, i get so bored in that office im climbing the walls by lunch time :rofl: x

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## littlevixen

hi i'm littlevixen. i'm 28 yrs old and i have a 2 yr old daughter turning 3. hubby and i will start ttc next month feb. (starting feb. 18) for a 2nd baby.


----------



## kissingtoast

Hi Littlevixen! Welcome to BnB :thumbup:


----------



## londonbird

Checking back in lol

just starting my module and 101 trainee applications atm... hoping it will keep me distracted a bit

Finally had implant out after two sex-less months and constant morning sickness! Not too sure what we are gonna do next...but so relived to have it out!!

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## kissingtoast

londonbird said:


> Checking back in lol
> 
> just starting my module and 101 trainee applications atm... hoping it will keep me distracted a bit
> 
> Finally had implant out after two sex-less months and constant morning sickness! Not too sure what we are gonna do next...but so relived to have it out!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)

Sorry to hear you didn't get on with the implant - it seems many people struggle with it :( I was lucky enough to get on ok with it after 2 weeks of hell (i had depression for the 1st 2 weeks - was virtually suicidal then it just stopped - was well weird)

Hope you find something that suits you better - how long have you got until you plan to TTC? :flower:


----------



## londonbird

Mmm.. I am applying for trainee contracts for 2012, so probably 3-6 years for us. Until I can afford a baby..I cant have one basically.. oh has two..and well he isnt prepared to struggle and foot the bill for another

I am feeling sooo much better without the implant :)

trying the old condoms tonight...fingers crossed!! ...MAP in the morning no doubt lol

xx


----------



## minnie10

hey, was having a wee nosey at the posts and thought id introduce myself.

im minnie10,im 25,ive been with DH near 8 years and married 2months, DH is nearly 29. we both work full time and live with my parents.we cant afford to buy our own house.we have our names down for council house but have no chance so it looks like we may have to private rent which we dont really want to do.

DH wants me to come off my BCP and see whats happens but im not so sure,im worried about all the usual things like money and were we are going to live and how we are going to cope with a newborn.


----------



## kissingtoast

minnie10 said:


> hey, was having a wee nosey at the posts and thought id introduce myself.
> 
> im minnie10,im 25,ive been with DH near 8 years and married 2months, DH is nearly 29. we both work full time and live with my parents.we cant afford to buy our own house.we have our names down for council house but have no chance so it looks like we may have to private rent which we dont really want to do.
> 
> DH wants me to come off my BCP and see whats happens but im not so sure,im worried about all the usual things like money and were we are going to live and how we are going to cope with a newborn.

Hi Minnie, welcome! Its a big decision to make and you have to be sure - take your time :)


----------



## moomin_troll

Hello im kimberley 21 (22 in march) mummy of 1 boy zane and i will be ttc for baby number 2 in jan 2011:)


----------



## PnutProtector

hi kimberly!


----------



## Loren

hi :) i'm Loren i'm 21 (22 in may) i live with my fiance in Liverpool, England. WTT as i had a m/c on fri but didnt find out till monday!!!was a surprise to find out i was preg but made me think yes i do want to be a mummy!!i'm hurting but keeping my mind on other things because wen i dont i break down!really want a baby so bring on my next 2 cycles!!sorry 4 the rant lol xxxxxx


----------



## PnutProtector

hi loren. sorry for your loss. :hugs: Fingers crossed you move over to TTC soon!


----------



## 2bmum

Can I join please. I'm mummy to my precious Oliver and WTT via home insemination Feb 2011 for lil bro or sis.


----------



## kissingtoast

Hi Loren & 2bmum - welcome! :flower:


----------



## minnie10

kissingtoast said:


> minnie10 said:
> 
> 
> hey, was having a wee nosey at the posts and thought id introduce myself.
> 
> im minnie10,im 25,ive been with DH near 8 years and married 2months, DH is nearly 29. we both work full time and live with my parents.we cant afford to buy our own house.we have our names down for council house but have no chance so it looks like we may have to private rent which we dont really want to do.
> 
> DH wants me to come off my BCP and see whats happens but im not so sure,im worried about all the usual things like money and were we are going to live and how we are going to cope with a newborn.
> 
> Hi Minnie, welcome! Its a big decision to make and you have to be sure - take your time :)Click to expand...

I know i def want a LO but im not sure if ill ever be ready(if that makes sense lol) im always going to be worried about these things.


----------



## moomin_troll

we had to live with my mum when zane was 3 months for 2 months and omg it was awful. me and zane didnt have any time together and me n oh didnt get any space.

id defo say wait till u get a place, if u have to private rent then thats good to get urself some space. altho if u have a baby ur more likely to get a council house if ur mum wont have the room for all 3 of u


----------



## minnie10

moomin_troll said:


> we had to live with my mum when zane was 3 months for 2 months and omg it was awful. me and zane didnt have any time together and me n oh didnt get any space.
> 
> id defo say wait till u get a place, if u have to private rent then thats good to get urself some space. altho if u have a baby ur more likely to get a council house if ur mum wont have the room for all 3 of u

its REALLY hard to get council house here,my SIL had to wait until her wee boy was 1 before she was offered a house and my friend was put into homeless accomadation she was only meant to be there 6months maximum and she was there for 2 years!! they dont seem to like giving people houses and weve nowere near enough points to get one,our points only went up by 10 when we got married.well have to wait and see what happens lol


----------



## moomin_troll

tell me about it, we were made homeless wen zane was 3 months hence moving in with the mother and they wouldnt house us at all and at one point said we earnt too much!

sorry but would u rather u had smack heads on dole in ur houses or a young working couple with a small baby? lol

id suggest u look into private renting and see what price ranges u have to deal with x


----------



## minnie10

moomin_troll said:


> tell me about it, we were made homeless wen zane was 3 months hence moving in with the mother and they wouldnt house us at all and at one point said we earnt too much!
> 
> sorry but would u rather u had smack heads on dole in ur houses or a young working couple with a small baby? lol
> 
> id suggest u look into private renting and see what price ranges u have to deal with x

think thats what we are going to have to do,well be old and grey before we get offered a council house!!! though if we go private rent and it doesnt work out then weve lost our points for council house so would have to move back in with parents eek!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

u wont lose points by privatly renting all ud have to do is get ur landlord to give u a eviction notice


----------



## welshwarriors

Hiya....I'm Anna, 25, Mummy to Joe (who is nearly 6 months old) and wifey to Rob.

Currently WTT...but just until August nxt yr, cause I can't wait any longer for baby number 2. lol


----------



## PnutProtector

hello all the newbies!! welcome to our wonderful little WTTer group!


----------



## londonbird

Hey guys

checking in... getting on with work, studying etc as usual..keeping busy :)

Sitting here staring at the Morning after pill...just cant take it... will wait till oh gets in...

Hope everyone is well


----------



## PnutProtector

oh honey. don't take it if you feel like you just can't do it. :hugs:


----------



## Peach

:cry: :cry: I miss you guys


----------



## londonbird

thanks hunny, I cried in boots... how embarassing!!!! ...still there...feel like chucking the thing at oh!! lol

gonna get dressed and de-puff my face...with some make up lol


----------



## missvikki88

Hi i am vikki i'm 21 I have been with my OH for 3 years. Looking to ttc in about 2 years :thumbup:


----------



## PnutProtector

<3 you!!!


----------



## beccad

Hello girls! I'm loitering around WTT as DH and I have agreed to TTC in the summer (june onwards really) :happydance: Although now we've got a date in mind I'm desperate to get started :dohh:

:hugs: londonbird - it's hard taking map isn't it. I don't know about you, but the couple of times I've taken it it's made my period about 10 days late, so of course I'm then thinking i'm preggers :wacko:


----------



## londonbird

I dont have periods..so I wont have that trauma of waiting for it lol.. Thanks hunny.. in absolute agony now... but least thats that ordeal over!

:) ooo in the summer, how exciting!!

I am cracking on with applying for trainee contracts...so many law firms I like..lol got 4 months to get them all done and dusted :)


----------



## Ashes

AH I lovee this one! I'm going crazy WTC but I know that September isn't that far away but still! I am hoping and praying that I am healthy enough to TTC by then! I need lotssss of encouragement!! :happydance: Yall are all incredible!


----------



## beccad

londonbird said:


> I dont have periods..so I wont have that trauma of waiting for it lol.. Thanks hunny.. in absolute agony now... but least thats that ordeal over!
> 
> :) ooo in the summer, how exciting!!
> 
> I am cracking on with applying for trainee contracts...so many law firms I like..lol got 4 months to get them all done and dusted :)

That will keep you busy - I've got friends who work in law and they work craaaazzzzzyyyy hours! Good to hear you're ok. I guess it's best not to dwell on these things isn't it :hugs:

Yes, am very excited about the summer! We could go for it before then, but we're going to Australia in July and I would hate to have morning sickness and so on (if I was lucky enough to get preggers by then, that is). Australia is kind of a second honeymoon for DH and I, so would be a shame not to be well!



Ashes said:


> AH I lovee this one! I'm going crazy WTC but I know that September isn't that far away but still! I am hoping and praying that I am healthy enough to TTC by then! I need lotssss of encouragement!! :happydance: Yall are all incredible!

Hello :happydance: We'll be TTC-ing roughly the same time :thumbup: Is your health not great at the moment? hope everything is ok!


----------



## Ashes

Ashes said:


> AH I lovee this one! I'm going crazy WTC but I know that September isn't that far away but still! I am hoping and praying that I am healthy enough to TTC by then! I need lotssss of encouragement!! :happydance: Yall are all incredible!

Hello :happydance: We'll be TTC-ing roughly the same time :thumbup: Is your health not great at the moment? hope everything is ok![/QUOTE]

Well that would be awesome bc my husband is in the military so it's very hard to make friends like big time....We should def shoot to TTC at the same time! :thumbup: Oh my health....well LONG story short...I'm about 84 lbs, I have 2 rods, 25 bolts, 3 hooks, and a total spinal fusion for my spine so thats a little scary for me about getting preg, I have heart disease called IST, and severe osteoporosis....soooo ya..thats my health ha. I wasn't given long to live with the heart disease that my first cardio diagnosed with me but I got a second opinion and my I can live my life and they said with my heart disease I can have babies, it will just be uncomfortable. So with all of that said...what do you think about me and TTC in sept.? Do you believe that being this tiny is healthy enough to be able to carry and nourish a baby? I got put back on a pill called Zyprexa cause it makes me gain weight like crazy! I've actually gotten up to 111lbs before! I'm 5'2 and ppl say ohh sure go ahead that weight is fine but I can't handle another miscarriage that happened when I was 17....any advice or feedback for me after this novel I wrote you? =D


----------



## Melly

well i guess im just about in this group!

im 29, and me and hubby are having to wait until my health is a bit better before we can ttc again. we lost our first in December, and after that i found i have a thyroid problem, and also at the moment my liver isnt functioning properly...so we have to wait till that is all stabilised before i can try again :(


----------



## Ashes

Melly said:


> well i guess im just about in this group!
> 
> im 29, and me and hubby are having to wait until my health is a bit better before we can ttc again. we lost our first in December, and after that i found i have a thyroid problem, and also at the moment my liver isnt functioning properly...so we have to wait till that is all stabilised before i can try again :(

Hi sweetie. I'm sorry about the loss of your little angel. I know how hard that it. If you don't mind me asking...what's your health like more in detail....are you not able to gain the weight bc of your thyroid problem and with your liver...whats going on with that? I really wish the best for you and for your health to get better. It's hard having health problems when you are wanting to TTC. That's what me and my hubby are waiting on...for me to get healthy enough to be able to conceive. Sending much love your way hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Damita

Hey there! I'm 24 (25 this Oct), married to my wonderful husband, currently in my 2nd year at university studying computer science and we start trying this Oct :)


----------



## beccad

Hi Damita :happydance:


----------



## Damita

beccad said:


> Hi Damita :happydance:

Hey to you too :)


----------



## PnutProtector

hello Damita, Ashes, and Melly! Welcome to WTT! 

FXd for those of you who are moving to TTC this summer and fall!


----------



## SarahC82

Hi Everyone, 

I'm Sarah and i am 28, I'm married and hubby is 29. We have no children had molar pregnancy last year which resulted in high risk chemo. Finally got the all clr last sept and told we can ttc Sept this year.
Nice to meet you all,

:hug:

Sarah x


----------



## PnutProtector

:hi: hello sarah! congrats on the all clear!


----------



## Ley

Hi everyone! can't remember if I posted in this thread or not (bad memory lol)
I'm Leanne, I'm almost 23 and I have 2 daughters, 3 year old Abigail and Sophie who is 2 next month. We are currently NTNP number 3.


----------



## SarahC82

PnutProtector said:


> :hi: hello sarah! congrats on the all clear!

:hi:


Thanks - I love this forum its so good

x


----------



## PnutProtector

sarah- agreed!! it's the best thing since sliced bread! :rofl: great support here, for everyone, not just preggo ladies. I love it!


----------



## beccad

Hello everyone! Good to 'meet' you :happydance:


----------



## rosie5637

hi everyone!

i'm claire. i already have a 4yr old son and am going to ttc from aug2011 via insemination. am so excited that i've finally made a decision but i want to save like mad for a bit so i won't have any money worries when i have the next baby.

hope the time goes really quickly!


----------



## Ashes

SarahC82 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm Sarah and i am 28, I'm married and hubby is 29. We have no children had molar pregnancy last year which resulted in high risk chemo. Finally got the all clr last sept and told we can ttc Sept this year.
> Nice to meet you all,
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Sarah x

So excited for you that you are all cleared and can start TTC in september. I'll be TTC in september too! That would be awesome to be bumpbuddies for sept.! :hugs:


----------



## SarahC82

Hi Ashes,

Thank you - September seems ages away doesn't it! BumpBuddies would be great. 

I'm sooooo excited - roll on sept!!

Sarah x


----------



## Princess_LV

Hi everyone, I'm Leah, and I'm 23 next month. Been with my OH, who is 22, for 3 and a halfish years, and lived with him for nearly 2 of those. I have gradually, over the last couple of months, become incredibly broody...but a baby just is not feasible for us right now. I am a full-time post-grad student, so at the very least we will have to wait until I have a job before we can even start saving... boo!

OH has put a date on possibly TTC (as per my ticker - how exciting!!!). But... he also said "Not until we get our own place and have decorated it." Then he booked in several house viewings for MONDAY!!! So, fingers crossed, TTC could be moved forward a little way, wohoo!


----------



## PnutProtector

Princess_LV said:


> OH has put a date on possibly TTC (as per my ticker - how exciting!!!). But... he also said "Not until we get our own place and have decorated it." Then he booked in several house viewings for MONDAY!!! So, fingers crossed, TTC could be moved forward a little way, wohoo!

:wohoo: FXd that it does move forward!!

Welcome to WTT!!!


----------



## Princess_LV

LOL I have EVERYTHING crossed for that possibility... except my legs haha! x


----------



## PnutProtector

Princess_LV said:


> LOL I have EVERYTHING crossed for that possibility... except my legs haha! x

:rofl:


----------



## londonbird

Checking in

How exciting for you guys trying in autumn time..wee..time will fly :)

Am being good and taking my pill.. am feeling a bit off though, fainted earlier and just feeling sick. Keeping quiet as oh will just go spare if even thinks I could be pregnant, hopefully just rundown/tired

Been studying all day, lookin forward to a relaxin evening

TTFN xxx


----------



## kissingtoast

Hey Guys,

Hope everyone is OK! :hugs:

My OH has really gone off the idea of TTC any time this year :cry: I am hoping he will change his mind as i sooooooooooo want to start for my Bday in June..... just playing a waiting game now.....


----------



## PnutProtector

what's made him go off the idea?


----------



## kissingtoast

PnutProtector said:


> what's made him go off the idea?

Not sure he was ever on the idea - I think he was just saying what he thought I wanted to hear to keep me happy as it seemed a long way off - now it's less than 4 months away he's decided he should say how he really feels - either that or he wasn't sure what he wanted before and now he is more sure of what he wants and it's not a baby :( 

Either way the outcome is the same - unless he changes his mind - I could now be WTT for years - I'm 29 this year and I wanted to be a younger mum :(

:hugs:


----------



## Melly

Ashes said:


> Melly said:
> 
> 
> well i guess im just about in this group!
> 
> im 29, and me and hubby are having to wait until my health is a bit better before we can ttc again. we lost our first in December, and after that i found i have a thyroid problem, and also at the moment my liver isnt functioning properly...so we have to wait till that is all stabilised before i can try again :(
> 
> Hi sweetie. I'm sorry about the loss of your little angel. I know how hard that it. If you don't mind me asking...what's your health like more in detail....are you not able to gain the weight bc of your thyroid problem and with your liver...whats going on with that? I really wish the best for you and for your health to get better. It's hard having health problems when you are wanting to TTC. That's what me and my hubby are waiting on...for me to get healthy enough to be able to conceive. Sending much love your way hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


hiya,

my thyroid is underactive, so its made me gain weight progressively as its slowed my metabolism right down. They have put me on thyroxine which basically puts what your thyroid isnt making back into your body so it 'should' start levelling out once they have the dosage right, and due to that hopefully it will help me lose the weight too.
the liver thing is completely weird, i have no idea whats going on there, they will do another test end of next week, compare it to the previous results and go from there.
all in all, very stressful few months!


----------



## PnutProtector

kissingtoast said:


> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> what's made him go off the idea?
> 
> Not sure he was ever on the idea - I think he was just saying what he thought I wanted to hear to keep me happy as it seemed a long way off - now it's less than 4 months away he's decided he should say how he really feels - either that or he wasn't sure what he wanted before and now he is more sure of what he wants and it's not a baby :(
> 
> Either way the outcome is the same - unless he changes his mind - I could now be WTT for years - I'm 29 this year and I wanted to be a younger mum :(
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

awww. :hugs: i hope he changes his mind. Sometimes men don't know what they really want.


----------



## Ashes

Melly said:


> Ashes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly said:
> 
> 
> well i guess im just about in this group!
> 
> im 29, and me and hubby are having to wait until my health is a bit better before we can ttc again. we lost our first in December, and after that i found i have a thyroid problem, and also at the moment my liver isnt functioning properly...so we have to wait till that is all stabilised before i can try again :(
> 
> Hi sweetie. I'm sorry about the loss of your little angel. I know how hard that it. If you don't mind me asking...what's your health like more in detail....are you not able to gain the weight bc of your thyroid problem and with your liver...whats going on with that? I really wish the best for you and for your health to get better. It's hard having health problems when you are wanting to TTC. That's what me and my hubby are waiting on...for me to get healthy enough to be able to conceive. Sending much love your way hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hiya,
> 
> my thyroid is underactive, so its made me gain weight progressively as its slowed my metabolism right down. They have put me on thyroxine which basically puts what your thyroid isnt making back into your body so it 'should' start levelling out once they have the dosage right, and due to that hopefully it will help me lose the weight too.
> the liver thing is completely weird, i have no idea whats going on there, they will do another test end of next week, compare it to the previous results and go from there.
> all in all, very stressful few months!Click to expand...

Ok I've heard of that diagnosis. Well I hope it starts leveling out for ya and making you feel better sweetie!:hugs: Man liver stuff...are they going to be doing any scopes or labs and such? I really hope the best for you and you don't have a bad diagnosis or anything like that. I wish the best of luck to you and you will be in my thoughts and prayers for sure!!!:hugs: <3 :hugs:


----------



## Melly

aww thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Ashes

Melly said:


> aww thanks hun :hugs:

Your very welcome sweetheart. If you ever want to chat send me a PM and I would love to chat it up!!! I'm here for ya:flower:


----------



## Kess

Could I join, if people don't mind? I'ev not read the entire 52 pages, but I'm sure I'll get to know folks.

I'm Kess (23) engaged to J (22) and we're getting married April 9th. J wants to get used to being a husband before we TTC, but I don't think it'll be long after the wedding.


----------



## Ashes

Kess said:


> Could I join, if people don't mind? I'ev not read the entire 52 pages, but I'm sure I'll get to know folks.
> 
> I'm Kess (23) engaged to J (22) and we're getting married April 9th. J wants to get used to being a husband before we TTC, but I don't think it'll be long after the wedding.

Of course you can join!!! :hugs: Congrats on being on being engaged!! Me and my hubby got married April 27th so thats a good month:winkwink: Yea my hub is the same way...he's like but its like we just got married...it will be a year in 2 months and I'm WTT in september...if all goes as planned. I pray that it works out for us but it just depends on my health. I'm sure he will be wanting a family soon after the wedding! Heres some baby dust your way :hugs::dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

kissingtoast said:


> PnutProtector said:
> 
> 
> what's made him go off the idea?
> 
> Not sure he was ever on the idea - I think he was just saying what he thought I wanted to hear to keep me happy as it seemed a long way off - now it's less than 4 months away he's decided he should say how he really feels - either that or he wasn't sure what he wanted before and now he is more sure of what he wants and it's not a baby :(
> 
> Either way the outcome is the same - unless he changes his mind - I could now be WTT for years - I'm 29 this year and I wanted to be a younger mum :(
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Maybe he is scared Hun, 4 months isn't that far away so maybe he has just realised how real having a baby is.

My H2B was the same, he kept saying he wasn't ready, then said he didn't want any so we split for a while and then we got together again (few years ago) he said he wanted them then about August last year he said he wasn't ready but once our friends had their little girl he became really broody and said he would be ready now as soon as we got married.

We found out I am pregnant last week which is a little earlier than planned but we are both so excited and I know he genuinely is too.

Sorry waffling what I am trying to say I guess is that he probably will come round with time, I dropped the baby subject for a while and that is when H2B seemed to warm to the idea.

I hope everything works out for you Hun:hugs:


----------



## rae27

Haven't posted in ages! My hubby and I are going to start trying later this year, he would like to wait until November time but I'd like to get started a bit earlier! We've been married a little over a year now, so we're pretty settled together. I'm wishing the time away!


----------



## DJ987

Hey everyone :D can I join too? I'm 22 and my OH is 23 and we're going to TTC July 2011 after a MMC Jan 09. We are waiting due to having just bought our first house together :D and starting brand spanking new careers! :)


----------



## purple_turtle

Count me in! :wave:

I'm 26, DH is 28 and we've been married for six months, together for 8.5 years. I'm ready to go on the baby thing, but I'm waiting for DH to decide he's ready. If it's left to him, we could be WTT for another 3-4 years, but I'd like to start sooner than that so I'm hoping I can nudge him more towards summer 2011 or early 2012. But we'll see...

Great to meet everyone on this thread, anyway!


----------



## WantSmythBaby

Hi! I wanna join in toooooo!! lol I am 24, married to Mike who is 25. Been together since 2004, married since 2008. Going to start the baby dancing in October 2010...yay!!


----------

